# Dirty Lol's Thread



## Gizmo (13/11/13)

This is the thread for the LOL's Uncensored.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (14/11/13)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Riaz (14/11/13)

LOL

just dont park meat in bunny

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/11/13)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (21/11/13)

Tinny...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (21/11/13)

brassy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (22/11/13)

VapeJob

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 5


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (23/11/13)

Conclusive proof.. keep your kids away from the purple dino





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Derick (23/11/13)

Somebody was gonna do it - these are drip tips

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre (23/11/13)

Sorry, just cannot click the "Like" button on those!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (27/11/13)

Not that dirty, but funny......for me.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/11/13)

Not sure if dirty - definitely something every man should be forced to do though

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (27/11/13)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 7 | Creative 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/11/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


 

BWAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA Brilliant!


----------



## TylerD (27/11/13)

I love this guy!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## iPWN (27/11/13)

Lolz , have you seen the movie chopper with Eric Bana ? Brilliant i tell you !


----------



## ET (4/12/13)




----------



## ET (4/12/13)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/12/13)

Heehee

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/12/13)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (12/12/13)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Derick (12/12/13)

..for the best present ever!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (18/12/13)

the kinki side of punctuation

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/12/13)

bweahahaha


----------



## Silver (18/12/13)

Brilliant one TwistedVapor!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/12/13)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (22/12/13)

I got all 6 wrong 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom (22/12/13)

5/6...got random right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

All wrong!
LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (23/12/13)

Dirty minded people are cool... im the coolest of them all

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## CraftyZA (23/12/13)

No, i think i got them all right! Its the answers at the bottom that is wrong!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/13)

you are right Crafty!!


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (28/12/13)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Yaqub (28/12/13)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/1/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (8/1/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SVS1000 (14/1/14)

TeeHee

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Gizmo (16/1/14)

Now this is a wife


----------



## CraftyZA (16/1/14)

Damn! The logo right over the punch line

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (16/1/14)

Reupload

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/1/14)

where is the super optimistic button??


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (17/1/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (22/1/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Derick (24/1/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Vapes (24/1/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SVS1000 (28/1/14)

I lolled hard

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Smokyg (29/1/14)

SVS1000 said:


> I lolled hard



HAHAHAHAHA!! Ah Phil! A Classic! Just one question.... WHY?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/1/14)

That is hilarious


----------



## Rowan Francis (29/1/14)

priceless


----------



## Gazzacpt (29/1/14)

Thats brilliant. The mostly deadpan delivery and the wordplay just killed me.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Mikey (29/1/14)

Hope you understand Afrikaans, enjoy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mikey (29/1/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/1/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mikey (30/1/14)

Love it

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tornalca (30/1/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (30/1/14)

Click on the pic to open the vid

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Derick (2/2/14)

https://twitter.com/OMGitsLexi/status/429862383117295616

not really funny and only dirty of you know who it is - but I found it interesting


----------



## Silver (2/2/14)

A great visual example of the acronym P.E.N.I.S that was mentioned before in another thread....  LOL


----------



## ProDiCaL (2/2/14)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (5/2/14)

Could also go in the song of the day thread(For me) But it's safer to add it here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (5/2/14)

Now that is a real ballzup.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (5/2/14)

Hmmmm this doesn't help your argument dont try. It lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chop007 (5/2/14)

One More Classic




Chuck Norris went on holiday to the Virgin Islands, now, they just call it, The Islands.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/2/14)

Ouma goes to the doctor and asks his help to revive Oupa's sex drive. "What about trying the blue pill?" asks the doctor. "Not a chance," says Ouma. "He won't even take an aspirin for a headache." "No problem," replies the doctor. "Drop it into his coffee, he won't even taste it. Try it and come back in a week to let me know how you got on." A week later Ouma returns to the doctor and he inquires as to how things went. "Oh it was terrible, just terrible doctor." "What happened?" asks the doctor. "Well I did as you advised and slipped it in his coffee. The effect was immediate. Oupa jumped straight up, swept the cutlery off the table, at the same time ripping my clothes off and then proceeded to make passionate love to me on the tabletop. It was terrible." "What was terrible?" said the doctor, "was the sex not good?" "Oh no doctor, the sex was the best I've had in 25 years, but I'll never be able to show my face in Mugg & Bean again."

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Gizmo (7/2/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/2/14)

wtf !!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Riaz (7/2/14)

Gizmo said:


>




EINAAAA

every time i heard the gunshot i crouched LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca (7/2/14)

Gizmo said:


>




I can't press the like or funny button. That is just not right!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smokyg (7/2/14)

Hahahahahaha!!!  Dude! Like, WHat? Why? Destroy the sausage fest!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (7/2/14)

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## SVS1000 (7/2/14)

Gizmo said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca (7/2/14)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (9/2/14)

A game for the brave



Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/2/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> A game for the brave
> View attachment 1194
> 
> 
> Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk



 would have alcohol poisioning

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/2/14)

Mick and Paddy were fishing on the Irish shoreline when Mick pulled out a cigar.
Finding he had No matches, he asked Paddy for a light.
'Ya, sure, I tink I haff a lighter,' Paddy replied and then reaching into his tackle
box, he pulled out a Bic lighter 10 inches long.
'My God, man!' exclaimed Mick, taking the huge Bic lighter in his hands. 'Where'd yew git dat monster?'
'Well,' replied Paddy, 'I got it from my Genie.'
'You haff a fecking Genie?' Mick asked.
'Ya, sure. It's right here in my tackle box,' says Paddy.
'Could I see him?'
Paddy opens his tackle box and sure enough, out pops the Genie.
Addressing the Genie, Mick says, 'Hey dere! I'm a good pal of your master.
Will you grant me one wish?'
'Yes, I will,' says the Genie.
So Mick asks the Genie for a million bucks. The Genie disappears back into the tackle box leaving Mick sitting there waiting for his million bucks.
Shortly, the Irish sky darkens and is filled with the sound of a million ducks flying directly overhead.
Over the roar of the one million ducks Mick yells at Paddy, 'What the hell? I asked for a million bucks, not a million ducks!'
Paddy answers, 'Ya, I forgot to tell yew dat da Genie is hard of hearing. Do yew really tink I asked for a 10 inch Bic?'

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ProDiCaL (10/2/14)

Smoked horse **** available at your nearest store



Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Gizmo (10/2/14)

LOL

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/2/14)

WTH??  Perhaps give her a PV to suck on??

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/2/14)

where is the WTF button??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chop007 (10/2/14)

Gizmo said:


>



Ha, ha, ha, ha, we need a Robocock like that in S.A. Chop them off and we will have no more problems with these rapist dogs. I must say though, that was a real ballzup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chop007 (10/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> LOL



Mwaaaa, ha, ha, ha "Coming Live from a Trailer Park in the good ol US of A." Most definitely a Jerry Springer future superstar.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/2/14)

Statement of the Century
Thought from the Greatest Living Scottish Thinker--Billy Connolly. "If women are so bloody perfect at multitasking, How come they can't have a headache and sex at the same time?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/2/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

For his birthday, Little Johnny asked for a 18-speed mountain bike. His father said, "Son, we'd love to give you one, but the bond on this house is R120,000, and there is no way we can afford it."

The next day his father saw Little Johnny heading out the door with a suitcase. He asked, "Son where are you going?"

Little Johnny told him, "I was walking past your room last night and I heard you tell Mom you were pulling out. I heard her tell you to wait, because she was coming, too.

I'll be damned if I'm sticking around here by myself with an R120,000 bond and no means of transportation.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Melinda (12/2/14)

Larry and Scott wanted to go out drinking, but they only had R2.00
between them.

Larry said, "Hang on, I have an idea."

He went to the butcher shop next door and came out with one large
sausage.

Scott said, "Are you crazy? Now we don't have any money left at all".

Larry replied, "Don't worry just follow me".

They went into a pub where Larry immediately ordered two double shots of
Jack Daniels ..

Scott said, "Now you have lost it. Do you know how much trouble we will
be in? We haven't any money to pay for this!"

Larry replied with a smile, "Don't worry I have a plan. Cheers!"
They downed their drinks.

Larry said "Ok, I'll stick the sausage through my zipper and you get
down on your knees and put it in your mouth."

Said and done, the barman noticed them, went berserk, and threw them
out.

They continued this, bar after bar, getting more and more drunk - all for
free.

At the tenth bar, Scott said, " Larry - I don't think I can do this
anymore. My mouth is sore and my knees are killing me!"

LARRY SAID, "HOW DO YOU THINK I FEEL? I LOST THE SAUSAGE AT THE THIRD BAR!"

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/14)

eish.....


----------



## mbera (12/2/14)

Kom die twee ouens uit die bar uit toe die bar toemaak.Sê die een; “Kom ons gaan na my huis, ek het daar nog twee biere in die yskas.“Die ander een stem in en hier slinger die twee die straat af. Eerste straat regs en die volgende een weer links en weer regs.Toe sê die eerste ou; “Jy sien hierdie straat, dis my straat.“En hulle kom by sy huis aan en hy sê; “Jy sien hierdie huis, dis my huis.“Hy sluit die huis oop en hulle stap in die huis in en hy sê; “Jy sien hierdie sitkamer, dis my sitkamer. Jy sien daardie TV, dis my TV en daardie stoel voor die TV, dis my stoel.“Hulle stap die gang af en hy maak die slaapkamerdeur oop en sê; “ Jy sien die slaapkamer, dis my slaapkamer. Jy sien die vrou in die bed, dis my vrou en jy sien die ou langs haar in die bed, dis ek.“Hulle stap verder kombuis toe en sy pêl sê;“Die ou langs jou vrou is nie jy nie.“En hy sê; “Sjuut, hou jou bek, moet hom nie wakker maak nie, ons het net twee biere.“

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

A lawyer married a woman who had previously divorced ten husbands. On their wedding night, she told her new husband, "Please be gentle, I'm still a virgin."

"What?" said the puzzled groom? "How can that be if you've been married ten times?"

"Well, Husband #1 was a sales representative; he kept telling me how great it was going to be.

Husband #2 was in software services; he was never really sure how it was supposed to function, but he said he'd look into it and get back to me.

Husband #3 was from field services; he said everything checked out diagnostically but he just couldn't get the system up.

Husband #4 was in telemarketing; even though he knew he had the order, he didn't know when he would be able to deliver.

Husband #5 was an engineer; he understood the basic process but wanted three years to research, implement, and design a new state-of-the-art method.

Husband #6 was from finance and administration; he thought he knew how, but he wasn't sure whether it was his job or not.

Husband #7 was in marketing; although he had a nice product, he was never sure how to position it.

Husband #8 was a psychologist; all he ever did was talk about it.

Husband #9 was a gynaecologist; all he did was look at it.

Husband #10 was a stamp collector; all he ever did was... God! I miss him! But now that I've married you, I'm really excited!"

"Good," said the new husband, "but, why?"

"You're a lawyer. This time I know I'm gonna get screwed!"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

A keen country lad applied for a salesman's job at a city department store. In fact it was the biggest store in the world - you could get anything there. The boss asked him, "Have you ever been a salesman before?"

Yes, I was a salesman in the country" said the lad. The boss liked the cut of him and said, "You can start tomorrow and I'll come and see you when we close up."

The day was long and arduous for the young man, but finally 5 o'clock came around. The boss duly fronted up and asked, "How many sales did you make today?"

"One," said the young salesman.

"Only one?" blurted the boss, "most of my staff make 20 or 30 sales a day. How much was the sale worth?"

"Three hundred thousand dollars," said the young man.

"How did you manage that?" asked the flabbergasted boss. 

"Well," said the salesman "this man came in and I sold him a small packet of fish hooks, then a medium hook and finally a really large hook. Then I sold him a small fishing rod, a medium one and a huge big one. I asked him where he was going fishing and he said down the coast. I said he would probably need a boat, so I took him down to the boat department and sold him that twenty foot schooner with the twin engines. Then he said his Volkswagen probably wouldn't be able to pull it, so I took him to the car department and sold him the new Deluxe Cruiser."

The boss took two steps back and asked in astonishment, "You sold all that to a guy who came in for a fish hook?"

"No," answered the salesman "He came in to buy a box of Tampons for his wife and I said to him, 'Your weekend's shot, you may as well go fishing.'"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Chop007 (12/2/14)

Where does Noddy keep his army?.........In his sleevy of course.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## mbera (12/2/14)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/2/14)

A woman goes into Discount Fishing Supplies to buy a rod and reel for her grandson's birthday. She doesn't know which one to get, so she just picks one and goes over to the counter.
The salesman is standing there, wearing dark shades.
She says, "Excuse me. Can you tell me anything about this rod and reel?"
He says, "Madam, I'm completely blind; but if you'll drop it on the counter, I can tell you everything you need to know about it from the sound it makes."
She doesn't believe him but drops it on the counter anyway.
He says, "That's a six-foot Shakespeare graphite rod with a Zebco 404 reel and 10-lb..Test line. It's a good all around combination, and it's actually on sale this week for $44."
She says, "That's amazing that you can tell all that, just by the sound of it dropping on the counter. I'll take it!"
As she opens her purse, her credit card drops on the floor.
"Oh, that sounds like a Visa card," he says.
As the lady bends down to pick up the card, she accidentally farts..t first she's really embarrassed, but then realises there is no way the blind salesman would tell exactly who had farted.
The man rings up the sale and says, "That'll be $58.50 please."
The woman is totally confused by this and asks, "Didn't you tell me it was on sale for $44. How did you get $58.50?"
"The Duck Caller is $11, and the Fish Bait is $3.50

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## mbera (12/2/14)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

Dear Dr.Phil

When I retired, I could hardly wait to spend time enjoyingmy favorite pastime -- bass fishing. I got my own little fishing boatand tried to get my wife to join me, but she just never liked fishing.

Finally, one day at the Bait & Tackle Shop, I got to talking to Sam the shop owner who it turned out loves bass fishing as much as I do. Wequickly became fishing buddies. As I said the wife doesn't care aboutfishing. She not only refuses to join us she always complains that I spend too much time fishing. A few weeks ago Sam and I had the bestfishing trip ever. Not only did I catch the most beautiful bass you'veever seen, only a few minutes later Sam must have caught it's twin brother! 

So I took a picture of Sam holding up the two nice bass that wecaught and showed the picture to the wife hoping that maybe she'd getinterested. Instead she says she doesn't want me to go fishing at allanymore! And she wants me to sell the boat! I think she just doesn'tlike to see me enjoying myself. What would you do? Tell the wife to forget it and continue my hobby or quit fishing and sell the boat as sheinsists?
Thanks,

PS Attached is a picture of Sam with the two bass we caught.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Dear Dr.Phil
> 
> When I retired, I could hardly wait to spend time enjoyingmy favorite pastime -- bass fishing. I got my own little fishing boatand tried to get my wife to join me, but she just never liked fishing.
> 
> ...



Sell or swap the wife for a Reo Grand?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (13/2/14)

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SunRam (13/2/14)

@Tornalca, ek het 'n blikkie Coke met jou naam op gekry... 





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/2/14)

Ouch shots fired

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SunRam (13/2/14)

@Tornalca and myself are good friends J So no harm done. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tornalca (13/2/14)

SunRam said:


> @Tornalca and myself are good friends J So no harm done.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Jip, working on a comeback.


----------



## Chop007 (13/2/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> Sell or swap the wife for a Reo Grand?



I'll throw in some cash too!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

Distinction between Guts and Balls

To those of you who are nit-pickers about the meaning of words: 
There is a medical distinction between Guts and Balls. We've all 
Heard about people having Guts or Balls, but do you really know 
The difference between them?

In an effort to keep you informed, here are the definitions:

GUTS - is arriving home late, after a night out with the guys, being 
Met by your wife with a broom, and having the Guts to ask, Are 
You still cleaning, or are you flying somewhere?

BALLS - is coming home late after a night out with the guys, 
Smelling of perfume and beer, with lipstick on your collar, and 
Slapping your wife on the butt and having the Balls to say, 
You're next, Chubby.

I hope this clears up any confusion on the definitions. 

Medically speaking, there is no difference in the outcome. 

Both result in instant death.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Distinction between Guts and Balls
> 
> .



see now i need a "1000 lols" "funny as tits" button @Gizmo


----------



## Mikey (15/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> see now i need a "1000 lols" "funny as tits" button @Gizmo


"Sick as xxxx" somebody has been watching RipTrippers lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (16/2/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/2/14)

*HOW TO IMPRESS A WOMAN*
*Compliment her, 
respect her, 
honour her, 
cuddle her, 
kiss her, caress her, 
love her, stroke her, 
tease her, 
comfort her, 
protect her, 
hug her, 
hold her, 
spend money on her, 
wine and dine her, 
buy things for her, 
listen to her, 
care for her, 
stand by her, 
support her, 
hold her, 
go to the ends of the Earth for her. *

*HOW TO IMPRESS A MAN *
*Show up naked. 
Bring food. *

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Melinda (18/2/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/2/14)

I'M pretty sure someone waited their whole life to write this:




And this one...cuz you know old people deserve sexy time too

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (18/2/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CraftyZA (18/2/14)

\


----------



## CraftyZA (18/2/14)

The diplomatic side of me wants to say "Hope no-one is offended by this"
The other side (predominant side) is laughing my ass off!



and yes it was a real mod, by a real modder, and yes it was sold.
Also it has a bigger brother called Graham Noodle, that was also sold.
http://affordablemods.webs.com/one-offs

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/2/14)

CraftyZA said:


> The diplomatic side of me wants to say "Hope no-one is offended by this"
> The other side (predominant side) is laughing my ass off!
> 
> 
> ...



Phil B reviewed one of these, it was the funniest review I've seen see if you can find it.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/14)

OK this is a test to see if your brain is still working...

Which one do you think is a blonde?




Scroll down... Amazing I did not see it before...




The Blonde is the one with the wrong leg up! That's OK I didn't pass the test either!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (19/2/14)

lol


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/2/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK this is a test to see if your brain is still working...
> 
> Which one do you think is a blonde?
> 
> ...



I got it First time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/2/14)

For sale now at Spar

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## TylerD (20/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> For sale now at Spar
> 
> View attachment 1456


@ R.59-99 a kilo. Been to a skurwe pub the other day where they give away for free.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)

BhavZ said:


> For sale now at Spar
> 
> View attachment 1456



???? translation ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/2/14)

a poesklap or otherwise known as a PK is an expression for being a smack that is harder and more shameful than a b*tichslap

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (20/2/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CraftyZA (20/2/14)

I do not think a translation exists for this. 
Commonly known as the "PK"

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/2/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/2/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

Yesterday I came home with a bottle of KY Jelly and told Anthea "This will make you happy tonight"!

She was right! She put it all over the door handle and I couldn't get into the bedroom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/14)

A man left work one Friday afternoon. But - being payday - instead of going home, he stayed out the entire weekend partying with the boys and spending his entire week's wages.

When he finally appeared at home on Sunday night he was confronted by a very angry wife and was barraged for nearly two hours with a tirade befitting his actions.

Finally his wife stopped the nagging and simply said to him, "How would you like it if you didn't see me for two or three days?" To which he replied, "That would be fine with me."

Monday went by and he didn't see his wife. Tuesday and Wednesday came and went with the same results.

Come Thursday, the swelling went down just enough where he could see her a little out of the corner of his left eye.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/2/14)

Having been to Thailand recently I really appreciated this one! Happy Ending!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/2/14)

Hahahahaha love that

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibanez (24/2/14)

Murphy calls to see his mate Paddy, who has a broken leg. 

Paddy says, "Me feet are freezing mate, could you nip upstairs and get me slippers?" 

"No bother," he says, and he runs upstairs and there are Paddy's two stunning 19 year old twin daughters sat on their beds. 

"Hello dere girls, your Da' sent me up here to shag ya both." 

"Fook off you liar!"

"I'll prove it," Murphy says. 

So he shouts down the stairs, "Both of them, Paddy?" 

"Of course, what's the use of fookin' one?"



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Melinda (25/2/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/2/14)

ok so i now need a new button = NFI (please)

Thanks @Gizmo


----------



## Melinda (25/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> ok so i now need a new button = NFI (please)
> 
> Thanks @Gizmo



Hi Rowan, it says "there is nothing that f*cks up a friday than realising it is only Tuesday"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/2/14)

sadly so fracking true .... thanks @Melinda


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (28/2/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Informative 2


----------



## Riaz (28/2/14)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> View attachment 1615



LOL

good to always check


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/2/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 1619



OMG! I just lost my breakfast! Thanks so much Stroods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (28/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 1619



agh no man stroody

thats just wrong on so many levels LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/3/14)

http://contagious-humor.com/the-worst-food-product-namesever-8244/


----------



## johan (4/3/14)

Geez that's SICK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/14)

Happy Hour in Thailand!




En hier by ons?

Kry ons net fokken peanuts and chips!!!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Gizmo (4/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/14)

not very dirty but did make me giggle




Although... these exist...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/3/14)

Eiuwwweeee.


----------



## ET (9/3/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

Nee siessa!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> not very dirty but did make me giggle
> 
> View attachment 1829
> 
> ...



That is just nasty

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (9/3/14)

CraftyZA said:


> The diplomatic side of me wants to say "Hope no-one is offended by this"
> The other side (predominant side) is laughing my ass off!
> 
> 
> ...



That guy must feel like a real knob when he vapes that device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (9/3/14)

Is this how you do it?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/3/14)

Lol

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/3/14)

johanct said:


> Is this how you do it?
> 
> View attachment 1843



Nope, now we vape it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (10/3/14)

Meanwhile 


Not sure if this has been posted

Sent from my ST27i using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

WORK!


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

Old Chinese Saying

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/3/14)

johanct said:


> Old Chinese Saying
> View attachment 1885



She certainly is pretty ??


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> She certainly is pretty ??



Are you saying you saw her face?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Are you saying you saw her face?



??????????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

TylerD said:


> ??????????



LOL

I was referring to all 3 faces lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (11/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Are you saying you saw her face?



she has a face?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/3/14)

how to ruin your sons porn...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CapeVape (11/3/14)

Chuck Norris stuck his finger into a wall socket and tripped Eskom....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/3/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## CapeVape (11/3/14)

Chuck Norris won idols with sign language....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (11/3/14)

Chuck Norris doesn't flush the toilet, he scares the shit out of it

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

You guys are too funny! Cracking me up big time.


----------



## CraftyZA (11/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> how to ruin your sons porn...
> 
> View attachment 1901


haha, and for the grand finale.... miss june... ooooh


MOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF MOM!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (11/3/14)

TylerD said:


> ??????????




maybe he has changnesia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (11/3/14)

johanct said:


> Old Chinese Saying
> View attachment 1885


Also old Chinese saying, "Man who walk through wall will go.....Bangkock."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> Also old Chinese saying, "Man who walk through wall will go.....Bangkock."


Is not: "Man walking through turnstile is going to Bangkok"?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007 (11/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Is not: "Man walking through turnstile is going to Bangkok"?


Either way he is definitely going to Bangcock. It is like that book "Sh1t on the Wall" by Woo Flung Dung, who also wrote "100 Way to Wok Your Dawg". Same guy......banged cock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/3/14)

Chop007 said:


> Either way he is definitely going to Bangcock. It is like that book "Sh1t on the Wall" by Woo Flung Dung, who also wrote "100 Way to Wok Your Dawg". Same guy......banged cock.


Reminds me of that book by I.P Nightly - rusty bed-springs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ET (11/3/14)

Confucius says man who stick cock in jar of peanut butter is farking nuts

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Riaz (12/3/14)

confucious says, he who sleeps with an ithcy ass wakes up with a smelly finger

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/3/14)

True

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## johan (13/3/14)

unthankful bloody toothbrush!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

This is sick, but "oi-vei" so funny:

*The S.A Correctional Services are in party mood, they going to get an Oscar this year!*

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/3/14)

johanct said:


> This is sick, but "oi-vei" so funny:
> 
> *The S.A Correctional Services are in party mood, they going to get an Oscar this year!*



Saw something similar on Facebook:

Pollsmore prison awards nominees:

The 26's
The 28's
The 29's (I think not sure what the other one is )

Who's going to win the oscar??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (16/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

annemarievdh said:


>



EINA!


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

johanct said:


> EINA!


You are brave.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

Wishing?

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## TylerD (17/3/14)

johanct said:


> Wishing?
> 
> View attachment 2102


I love Cyanide and Happiness!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## devdev (17/3/14)

New occupied sign for toilets

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (17/3/14)

Lol

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (19/3/14)

O my word!
NSFW



That reaction!


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

TylerD said:


> O my word!
> NSFW
> 
> 
> ...




LOL

how did that pic creep up in there


----------



## Gizmo (19/3/14)

HAHAHAHAHHAHHA


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

LOL!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/3/14)

bwahahahaha


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

From now on, this is my valid excuse:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/3/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tornalca (25/3/14)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/3/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Riaz (27/3/14)

good one @Rob Fisher


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/3/14)

*26 Things Girls Want To Know About Guys But Are Too Afraid To Ask*


----------



## Gizmo (2/4/14)

Stealthmabator





Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/4/14)

What...The...Fudge... 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek (2/4/14)

Yea, no, don't see how that's any stealthier

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Yea, no, don't see how that's any stealthier


I bow to your superior knowledge.


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

Oi-vei!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Dr Evil (3/4/14)

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## johan (3/4/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## mbera (5/4/14)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (5/4/14)

Classic @mbera 

Thats for @Rob Fisher and @Riaz


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/14)

Silver said:


> Classic @mbera
> 
> Thats for @Rob Fisher and @Riaz



Hehehehe I LOVE it!


----------



## Dr Evil (6/4/14)

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/14)

just saw this on a friends fb... EISH! AWKWARD!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Justin223 (8/4/14)

I saw this on Instagram.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/14)

A guy walks into a bar, sits down and orders a drink. He sees a HUGE jar on the back of the bar, stuffed full of $5 bills. "What's that jar for, sir?"
Oh, that's for our standing bar bet. It cost $5 to enter and if you win, you get all the money."
"Must be pretty hard. How much money is in there?"
"Well, over $5,000 by now. And it is a difficult bet but I can't tell you what the bet consists of until you put your money in."
the guy is intrigued and has a couple of shots before giving the bartender $5, and says, "Ok, tell me about this bet."


"Well, it's a 3-part bet. First, you see that big motherf#cker over by the pool table? You've gotta knock him out with one punch."
The guy looks over a sees a huge man, 300 pounds of pure muscle. "Wow, that's scary. What's the second part?"
The bartender points at the back door. "Out back, we've got a rottweiler with an abscess tooth. Every year that tooth gets nastier and nastier, and every year that rottweiler gets meaner and meaner. You've gotta pull out that abscess tooth."
"Holy crap! I'm scared to ask what the third part is..."
"Well, you see that fat ***** at the end of the bar?"
The guy looks down the bar to see a 400 pound, toothless woman. The ugliest woman he's ever seen. "...yeah, I see her..."
"You've got to have sex with her and give her an orgasm. And she hasn't had an orgasm in 10 years!"
The guy is speechless. As thinks everything over he starts taking shot after shot to build up his liquid courage. Then he jumps up and says, "What's the first part again?"
The bartender points at the big guy by the pool table. "The big motherf*cker!"
The guy runs over, jumps up and WHAM!!!! Knocks the guy out with one punch. "What's next bartender?"
The bartender points at the back door. "Rottweiler!" And the guy runs out the back door.
Time goes by and the bartender is starting to get worried. He starts walking toward the back door to make sure the guy isn't dead. Just then, the guy walks through the door, clothes torn to shreds, bleeding all over the place. 
"Alright, where's that fat ***** with the abscess tooth?"

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ET (9/4/14)

loool


----------



## devdev (12/4/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (12/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dr Evil (12/4/14)

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Justin223 (12/4/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## mbera (13/4/14)

Good advice !!❤
-YOU ARE PROUDLY SOUTH AFRICAN WHEN: Nowhere else in the World, our Lingo# You call a bathing suit a "kossie".# You call a traffic light a "robot".# You call an elevator a "lift"# You call a car hood a "bonnet"# You call a car trunk a "boot"# You call a pickup truck a "bakkie"# You call a Barbeque a "Braai"# Employees dance and sing in front of the building to show how unhappy they are.# You get cold easily. Anything below 16 degrees Celsius is Arctic weather.# You know what Rooibos Tea is, even if you've never had any.#You can sing your national anthem in four languages and you have no idea what it means in any of them.# You know someone who knows someone who has met Nelson Mandela.# You go to braais regularly, where you eat boerewors and swim, sometimes simultaneously.# You produce a R100 note instead of your driver's license when stopped by a traffic officer.# You can do your monthly shopping on the pavement!!!!!# You have to hire a security guard whenever you park your car.# You know a taxi can move twice its certified number of people in one trip.#You travel 100's of kilometres to see snow.# You know the rules of Rugby better than any referee!# More people vote in a local reality TV show than in a local election.# People have the most wonderful names: Christmas, Goodwill, Pretty, Wednesday, Blessing, Brilliant, Gift, Precious, Innocence and Given, Patience, Portion, Coronation.# "Now now" or "just now" can mean anything from a minute to a month.# You start every second sentence with ja/nee, or ja, swaer.#You continue to wait after a traffic light has turned to green to make way for taxis traveling in the opposite direction.# Traveling at 120 km/h, you're the slowest vehicle on the freeway.# A bullet train is being introduced, but potholes can't be fixed.# The last time you visited the coast you paid more in speeding fines and toll fees than you did for the entire vacation

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ET (13/4/14)

mbera said:


> Good advice !!?
> -YOU ARE PROUDLY SOUTH AFRICAN WHEN: Nowhere else in the World, our Lingo# You call a bathing suit a "kossie".# You call a traffic light a "robot".# You call an elevator a "lift"# You call a car hood a "bonnet"# You call a car trunk a "boot"# You call a pickup truck a "bakkie"# You call a Barbeque a "Braai"# Employees dance and sing in front of the building to show how unhappy they are.# You get cold easily. Anything below 16 degrees Celsius is Arctic weather.# You know what Rooibos Tea is, even if you've never had any.#You can sing your national anthem in four languages and you have no idea what it means in any of them.# You know someone who knows someone who has met Nelson Mandela.# You go to braais regularly, where you eat boerewors and swim, sometimes simultaneously.# You produce a R100 note instead of your driver's license when stopped by a traffic officer.# You can do your monthly shopping on the pavement!!!!!# You have to hire a security guard whenever you park your car.# You know a taxi can move twice its certified number of people in one trip.#You travel 100's of kilometres to see snow.# You know the rules of Rugby better than any referee!# More people vote in a local reality TV show than in a local election.# People have the most wonderful names: Christmas, Goodwill, Pretty, Wednesday, Blessing, Brilliant, Gift, Precious, Innocence and Given, Patience, Portion, Coronation.# "Now now" or "just now" can mean anything from a minute to a month.# You start every second sentence with ja/nee, or ja, swaer.#You continue to wait after a traffic light has turned to green to make way for taxis traveling in the opposite direction.# Traveling at 120 km/h, you're the slowest vehicle on the freeway.# A bullet train is being introduced, but potholes can't be fixed.# The last time you visited the coast you paid more in speeding fines and toll fees than you did for the entire vacation
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



freaking awesome, will be stealing this and reposting elsewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

eeeeeuw hahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (16/4/14)

I love Chopper! 18 L

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (20/4/14)

Like my Dad used to say: "If you don't know what you're doing, look busy!"

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (22/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Metal Liz (29/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/4/14)

OMG! @Metal Liz that is classic!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (6/5/14)

It is international clitoris awareness week guys and girls - be especially aware of that clitoris!
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/05/05/clitoris-awareness-week_n_5267483.html

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RezaD (6/5/14)

Gizmo said:


> A guy walks into a bar, sits down and orders a drink. He sees a HUGE jar on the back of the bar, stuffed full of $5 bills. "What's that jar for, sir?"
> Oh, that's for our standing bar bet. It cost $5 to enter and if you win, you get all the money."
> "Must be pretty hard. How much money is in there?"
> "Well, over $5,000 by now. And it is a difficult bet but I can't tell you what the bet consists of until you put your money in."
> ...



We seriously need a "F...ing Hilarious" rating...... I laughed....out loud...????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (6/5/14)

I'm silenced!


----------



## annemarievdh (7/5/14)

If you don't use it you loos it... 

hahahahaha


----------



## devdev (7/5/14)

If mine looked like that I think I would be happy to loose it! 

??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ET (13/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## mbera (19/5/14)

Die blondine stap by ‘n apteek in en haal ‘n botteltjie vloeistof
en ‘n teelepel uit haar handsak.

Sy gooi van die vloeistof in die teelepel en vra die apteker om te proe.

Die apteker proe en trek ‘n vreeslike gesig.

Blondine: ‘Proe dit soet?’

Apteker: ‘Nee!’

Blondine: ‘Dankie tog, My dokter het gesê ek moet my urine
by julle laat toets vir suiker.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/5/14)

When I first noticed that my penis was growing larger
And staying erect longer, I was delighted, as was my wife
But... After several weeks, my penis had grown fifty centimeters.
I Became quite concerned. I was having problems dressing, and even walking.
So the wife and I went to see a prominent urologist.
After an initial examination, the doctor explained to us that, though rare, My condition (Donkey Doodle) could be fixed through corrective Surgery.
"How long will he be on crutches?" my wife asked anxiously.
"Crutches? Why would he need crutches?" responded the surprised doctor.
"Well," Said the wife coldly, "you are gonna lengthen his legs, aren't you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/5/14)

Sent from my iPad Air using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (29/5/14)

bwhahahaha eeeeeeeeeeeuwwwww!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## capetocuba (29/5/14)

Bwahahahaha


----------



## Riaz (29/5/14)

gross man!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Smokyg (29/5/14)

True story

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (29/5/14)

That's ummmmmmm, real dedication!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/14)

hahahaha! That's just nasty, just nasty man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/5/14)

Smokyg said:


> True story


damn frenzy is lucky

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (29/5/14)

ouch , but frigging hilarious


----------



## Gizmo (29/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (29/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (29/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/5/14)

Gizmo said:


>



So thats where its hidden

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (29/5/14)

Gizmo said:


>



or you can do this


----------



## Gizmo (29/5/14)

Alex said:


> or you can do this



LOL brilliant!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/14)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/5/14)

That is classic @BumbleBee


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/5/14)

http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aG95zjG_460sa.gif??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (29/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aG95zjG_460sa.gif??


Ooh a new X-Box accessory


----------



## shabbar (29/5/14)

Hahaha brilliant stuff


----------



## devdev (1/6/14)




----------



## devdev (1/6/14)




----------



## crack2483 (1/6/14)

devdev said:


>



For the ninja he is, what could he possibly have bumped his shin on? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (1/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> For the ninja he is, what could he possibly have bumped his shin on?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Possibly all the ladies throwing themselves at his feet?

Well spotted Crack, I didn't stare long enough to see any specific details

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (1/6/14)

devdev said:


> Possibly all the ladies throwing themselves at his feet?
> 
> Well spotted Crack, I didn't stare long enough to see any specific details



Lol. Can only be that. Seen this pic a few times floating around the net and emails. There's a few more disturbing ones of him sprawl out on the bed with his arsenal of weapons in front of him. I tried bleaching my brain to no avail.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (1/6/14)

wasn't sure if this was tame enough for normal giggles or even dirty lolz so i'd rather just post it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollypop (2/6/14)

Sent from my Xperia ZL using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/14)

devdev said:


>


what has been seen can never be unseen.... thanks @devdev

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (4/6/14)

*Man pays R1797 for penis enlarger...*


According to a report when a Malaysian man opened his package expecting something that would give him, well, a bigger package, all he got was a magnifying glass.


The man, known only as Ong had originally ordered a penis enlarger, but all he got was a magnifying glass with a warming not to use it in direct sunlight, The Daily Mail reports.

While he complained Ong is unlikely to get his money back - and hasn't come forward to say who he ordered the enlarger from.

According to the report the story came to light when the chairman of Malaysia's customer complaints bureau, Mr Seri Michael Chong, told The Star newspaper about it.

'As you can imagine, he is feeling rather disgruntled,' said Mr Chong.

'The unfortunate gentleman is just one of many who have fallen victims to these kind of misleading scams,' Mr Chong said.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

So cold in Pta today, I desperately need one of these:

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Riaz (6/6/14)

johan said:


> So cold in Pta today, I desperately need one of these:
> 
> View attachment 5913


we need these down in the mothercity as well


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

Riaz said:


> we need these down in the mothercity as well



Group buy? who is going to knit it for us?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (6/6/14)

johan said:


> Group buy? who is going to knit it for us?



you really want to pm another person with your measurements?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Die Kriek (6/6/14)

denizenx said:


> you really want to pm another person with your measurements?


It's winter, only 1 size required

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Riaz (6/6/14)

denizenx said:


> you really want to pm another person with your measurements?


it stretches

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (6/6/14)

OMG i couldnt stop laughing at this

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Ollypop (6/6/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (6/6/14)

@johan the equivalent

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (6/6/14)

Riaz said:


> OMG i couldnt stop laughing at this



what is this guys name? I wanna see more of his videos

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (6/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> what is this guys name? I wanna see more of his videos


Wait, I found it.. Its at the end of the vid lol


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> Wait, I found it.. Its at the end of the vid lol



You lie you want to see more of that chick! ??


----------



## BhavZ (6/6/14)

johan said:


> You lie you want to see more of that chick! ??


shh dont give the game away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (6/6/14)

that guy is vrek funny!!!


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

Riaz said:


> that guy is vrek funny!!!



and the chick too


----------



## Metal Liz (6/6/14)

bwhahahahaha @Ollypop that is just too funny


----------



## ibanez (7/6/14)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (8/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## shabbar (9/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (13/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (13/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Bumblebabe (13/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Alex (13/6/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shabbar (16/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (21/6/14)

Hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (21/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris (26/6/14)

i am putting this here, and i in no means want to disrespect any culture, so please let me know if this must be removed....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## BhavZ (26/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i am putting this here, and i in no means want to disrespect any culture, so please let me know if this must be removed....


Dude I am Indian and I found that hilarious

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (26/6/14)

im indian too, and married to an indian

i can attest to that statement buddy

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (26/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> i am putting this here, and i in no means want to disrespect any culture, so please let me know if this must be removed....


Nope, it is not the red dot....all women do this, must be the wiring.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (28/6/14)

Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## shabbar (28/6/14)

bwahahaha


----------



## ET (28/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahaha


 awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WintersFrost (3/7/14)

Saw this just now and it was a must share
This cracked me up,,,

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Andre (4/7/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 12


----------



## annemarievdh (8/7/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (8/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MarkK (9/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (25/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## MarkK (25/7/14)

lol wtf


----------



## PeterHarris (25/7/14)

Gizmo said:


>



hahaha - the old couple is better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (25/7/14)

Gizmo said:


>



hahaha - the old couple is better


----------



## Gizmo (25/7/14)

? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterHarris (25/7/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gizmo (25/7/14)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/7/14)

And another one


----------



## RATZ (27/7/14)

When my non smoking colleague asks me when am I going to quit vaping -

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (27/7/14)

RATZ said:


> When my non smoking colleague asks me when am I going to quit vaping -




LOL, I just love this guy's humour

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (28/7/14)

*Rob Fisher ⇒ Tackle chat*

This pic brings us to today's topic. When has wildlife annoyed you while fishing?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/7/14)

Well that bird is pretty annoying! 

Normally birdlife means there are fish in the area so I always like birds... well except for that stinking seagull!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (29/7/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## greybush (29/7/14)

DJ Bean Flicker - 9GAG - http://m.9gag.com/gag/aPvOE7V


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bones (30/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## bones (30/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## bones (31/7/14)

DAFUQ.....


----------



## mbera (31/7/14)

KAMASUTRA LESSONS:

1. Kamasutra says : If you suck one nipple, the women herself offers the other one. And that was the origin of "buy one get one free"!

2. Did you ever notice: everything on a woman's upper body starts with a "B". Blouse, Bra, Bikini, Boobs & lower body with a "P" Peticoat, panties, pussy...No wonder men suffer from high B P!

3. Before sex, you help each other get naked. After sex, you dress only yourself. Moral: In life no one helps you once you're screwed.

4. Success is like pregnancy. Everybody congratulates you but nobody knows how many times you got screwed to achieve it.

5. What is the difference between frustration and satisfaction? What the ****! and What a ****!

6. 3 people having sex is a threesome, 2 is a twosome. So next time someone calls you 'HANDSOME', don't take it as a compliment!

7. Life is like a ****, sometimes it becomes hard for no reason.

8. Practical thought: A husband is supposed to make his wife's panties wet, not her eyes. A wife is supposed to make her husband's **** hard, not his life..!

Now that I've educated. you, go ahead and educate someone else.
When a lady is pregnant,

all her friends touch her stomach ad say "Congrats!".

But none of them come and touch the man's Penis and say "Well done!".

Moral: Hard work is never appreciated: Only result matters..



Prize winning message of the year-

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)




----------



## shabbar (2/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Alex (4/8/14)

While talking to girl
"Hey, I heard an interesting stat the other day. They said that 80% of women masturbate in the shower. Know what the other 20% do?"
"No, what?"
"Yea, I figured you were in the first group."
______________

Lady goes to her doc.
"Doc, I have quite the problem. I can't control my gas. All day long I'm farting and farting. The only good news is they are the 'silent but deadly' type.
The Doc pauses for a moment and replies, "first let's get you fitted for a hearing aid."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba (5/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (6/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

capetocuba said:


>




hahahaha noooooo...

...

I must say... that's quite a talent...
and the guy on the right has the naughtiest smile

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/14)

The best Billy clip ever!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (7/8/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> The best Billy clip ever!




Should be under "LOL'S" - he doesn't speak dirty he only speaks Irish English  - For shure he is the best stand up comedian currently on the circuit!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (8/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (8/8/14)

Alex said:


>




Now that's doing the "Alex Gambit"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (8/8/14)

johan said:


> Now that's doing the "Alex Gambit"


Bwahahahahaha!!!


----------



## kimbo (8/8/14)

bones said:


>


 

Made me think of .. What do you call a lady that can suck a golf ball through a hose pipe ........... Liefie

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## capetocuba (14/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (15/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (19/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RATZ (19/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


>



Tit-kerchief and boob wedgies !

Thank you for expanding my vocabulary. Now I just gotta figure out how to work these into a conversation..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/14)




----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


>


lol..... There is no appropriate rating icontjie for this

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> lol..... There is no appropriate rating icontjie for this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/14)




----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


>


Thanks bud, I had just taken a nice long deep lung hit off my dripper, then I read the last line

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks bud, I had just taken a nice long deep lung hit off my dripper, then I read the last line


And... Did it feel like you "had a frog in your throat" ?


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> And... Did it feel like you "had a frog in your throat" ?


I wouldn't call it a frog, more like a sea turtle.... made of lava!


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I wouldn't call it a frog, more like a sea turtle.... made of lava!


Hahaha.


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/14)




----------



## baksteen8168 (22/8/14)




----------



## KimH (25/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Riaz (26/8/14)

this guy cracks me up with each of his videos



at 2.00 i nearly fell off my chair laughing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (26/8/14)

Riaz said:


> this guy cracks me up with each of his videos
> 
> 
> 
> at 2.00 i nearly fell off my chair laughing



Give that man a bells! hahaha


----------



## Metal Liz (27/8/14)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (27/8/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Alex (4/9/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/9/14)



Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (5/9/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 11046


Where and how much?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (5/9/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Where and how much?



Usually from Russia me thinks. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (13/9/14)

http://xxxvapor.com/shop/index.php/xxx-vaporizers-good-vibrations-vaporizer-vibrator-attachment.html

Vibrator with a 510 connection - nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (13/9/14)

Lol

What next


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddle (13/9/14)

No way. That's now really crossing the line

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (13/9/14)

Riddle said:


> No way. That's now really crossing the line


Or, going over the edge you might say


----------



## Riddle (13/9/14)

Haha. Well it's nice to see people are really "going deep" with this vaping story

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Derick (13/9/14)

Yeah, it's creating quite a buzz in the community

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/9/14)

Found this under the vibe's details...

" 10 sec activation cycles (press and hold then release and hold for continued operation) "

How does one release and hold?


----------



## Derick (13/9/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> Found this under the vibe's details...
> 
> " 10 sec activation cycles (press and hold then release and hold for continued operation) "
> 
> How does one release and hold?


release and hold , hmpf - this thread is getting dirtier by the second

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (13/9/14)

Yes I'm quite sure you don't want a detailed description on how to RELEASE and HOLD. @baksteen8168

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/9/14)

Riddle said:


> Yes I'm quite sure you don't want a detailed description on how to RELEASE and HOLD. @baksteen8168


Hahaha


----------



## bwbwings (13/9/14)

Turn it on and watch the juice flow...


----------



## baksteen8168 (13/9/14)

bwbwings said:


> Turn it on and watch the juice flow...


Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## ET (13/9/14)

next month the 26650 mod attachment?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (14/9/14)

kamagra anyone ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Necris (14/9/14)

shabbar said:


> kamagra anyone ??


Wahahaha


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (25/9/14)

Have you ever wondered where and how yodeling began?

Many years ago a man was traveling through the mountains of Switzerland

Nightfall was rapidly approaching and he had nowhere to sleep. He went up to a farmhouse and asked the farmer if he could spend the night. The farmer told him that he could sleep in the barn.

As the story goes, the farmer's daughter asked her father, "Who is that man going into the barn?"

"That fellow traveling through," said the farmer, "needs a place to stay for the night, so, I told him he could sleep in the barn."

The daughter said, "Perhaps he is hungry." So she prepared a plate of food for him and then took it out to the barn. About an hour later, the daughter returned; her clothing disheveled and straw in her hair. Straight up to bed she went.

The farmer's wife was very observant. She then suggested that perhaps the man was thirsty. So she fetched a bottle of wine, took it out to the barn, and she too did not return for an hour. Her clothing was askew, her blouse buttoned incorrectly. She also headed straight to bed.

The next morning at sunrise the man in the barn got up and continued on his journey, waving to the farmer as he left. When the daughter awoke and learned that the visitor was gone, she broke into tears. "How could he leave without even saying goodbye," she cried. "We made such passionate love last night!"

"What?" shouted the father as he angrily ran out of the house looking for the man, who by now was halfway up the mountain. The farmer screamed up at him, "I'm going to get you! You had sex with my daughter!"

The man looked back down from the mountainside, cupped his hand next to his mouth, and yelled out.....

"LAIDTHEOLADEETOO"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Stroodlepuff (25/9/14)

Hahahahaha brilliant

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (25/9/14)

Oh vrry good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (25/9/14)

I always wondered where did that come from


----------



## Raslin (25/9/14)

Rotflmao


----------



## Riaz (2/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ET (2/10/14)

nice one riaz


----------



## Gizmo (2/10/14)

haha


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/10/14)

Lol


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

teletubies are now the same as barney.
no wonder we are having issues with our youth...


----------



## KimH (4/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

this is magic at its best...

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/10/14)

spank that...


----------



## Alex (8/10/14)

Naked underneath A young man moved into a new apartment on his own, and went to the lobby to put his name on his mailbox. While there, an attractive young lady came out of the apartment next to the mailboxes wearing a robe.

The boy smiled at the young woman and she started a conversation with him.

As they talked, her robe slipped open, and it was obvious that she had nothing else on. The poor kid broke into a sweat trying to maintain eye contact. After a few minutes, she placed her hand on his arm and said, "Let's go to my apartment, I hear someone coming."

He followed her into her apartment; she closed the door and leaned against it, allowing her robe to fall off completely. Now nude, she purred at him, "What would you say is my best feature?" Flustered and embarrassed, he finally squeaked, "It's got to be your ears!"

Astounded, and a little hurt she asked, "My ears? Look at these breasts; they are full and 100% natural! I work out every day! My butt is firm and solid! Look at my skin - no blemishes anywhere! How can you think that the best part of my body is my ears?"

Clearing his throat, he stammered, "Outside, when you said you heard someone coming? That was me."

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/14)

pussy riding cock

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (14/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/10/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 13460



Hahahahaha noooo 

What next 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Raslin (21/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahahaha noooo
> 
> What next
> 
> ...


Hahaha. U girls are bad


----------



## Marzuq (21/10/14)

shyte! i tripped and fell

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> shyte! i tripped and fell
> 
> View attachment 13483



Bwahahahahaha!!! Thats so funny!! Hahahahaha. Oooo e e 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

The Ebola condome 






Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (21/10/14)

The Ebola condome 
View attachment 13516





Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## ET (24/10/14)

Lol if you wore that condom for more than half an hour it would not be good for your health. Something about your skin needing to breathe or such

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/10/14)



Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

i follow you

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (28/10/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

Alex said:


>




hahahahahhahaaa. brilliant. that got me laughing so hard now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (28/10/14)

Alex said:


>



Overwhelmed or lost of touch?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)

johan said:


> Overwhelmed or lost of touch?



he got confused and lost his balance because of all the bouncies

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (28/10/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/10/14)

@Marzuq - thought you would enjoy this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (29/10/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Marzuq - thought you would enjoy this one.



It seems android is compatible with iOS after all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/10/14)

Hahahahaha!!! 




Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz (30/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahahaha!!!
> View attachment 14212
> 
> 
> ...


imagine the guys on fear factor eating those eiers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahahaha!!!
> View attachment 14212
> 
> 
> ...


Why are the eyes under the nose? Oh...  Wait...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/10/14)

Riaz said:


> imagine the guys on fear factor eating those eiers


Bwahahaha

Now THAT would be a good episode!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahahaha!!!
> View attachment 14212
> 
> 
> ...


What the


----------



## free3dom (30/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Hahahahaha!!!
> View attachment 14212
> 
> 
> ...



Bacon & Eggs


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

holy crap


----------



## free3dom (31/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> holy crap
> 
> View attachment 14253



Now now Bob, when I said cum inside me...this is not exactly what I meant

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (2/11/14)

Found this just after the Vooping Thread took off

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

Rudi said:


> View attachment 14434
> Found this just after the Vooping Thread took off



looks like cooping has inspired you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/11/14)

with compliments of the new step up movie
toes anyone?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/11/14)

the future is here....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rudi (3/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> the future is here....
> 
> View attachment 14498


lol he forgot to switch it to manual

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rudi (4/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Danny (4/11/14)

Figured this might be fun, not sure where I shoulda posted it.



I will start with Bastille. Rhythm of the night..... in my ass


----------



## Stroodlepuff (4/11/14)

It's all about that bass... In my ass

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Danny (4/11/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> It's all about that bass... In my ass


Lol its brilliant. I love that song, absolutely fantastic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

Danny said:


> Figured this might be fun, not sure where I shoulda posted it.
> View attachment 14629
> 
> 
> I will start with Bastille. Rhythm of the night..... in my ass


hahaha, ok.... 

Ain't my ***** in my ass

Damn you Metallica!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

18 wheeler ... hahaha what the hell lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/11/14)

Great... and I just listened to

"Won't you stay with me"... in my ass


----------



## TylerD (4/11/14)

Living dead girl...in my ass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

TylerD said:


> Living dead girl...in my ass.


Rob Zombie

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (4/11/14)

TylerD said:


> Living dead girl...in my ass.


Hahahaha! Brilliant!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

heres why you never obey road signs

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)




----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)

Childhood Cartoons Were REALLY Dirty LOL!


----------



## Rudi (5/11/14)

Clever


----------



## kimbo (6/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (6/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rudi (6/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (7/11/14)

everybody daaaaaaaaaaaance

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riddle (13/11/14)

Be more aware guys.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle (13/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (13/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (14/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Danny (14/11/14)

Alex said:


>



Brilliant, we humans so simple sometimes gotta love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/11/14)

Alex said:


>




Priceless expressions ROFL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (19/11/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 15720


Brilliant!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (19/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (20/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/11/14)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (21/11/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (25/11/14)

anime fans will get this

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/12/14)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (4/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (5/12/14)

oh this one is for uncle @Rob Fisher .

http://www.playboy.com/articles/ero...&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Facebook_Carp


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> oh this one is for uncle @Rob Fisher .
> 
> http://www.playboy.com/articles/ero...&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Facebook_Carp



Wrong species but the chicks are hot!


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/12/14)




----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

They thought this would be ok... seriously??

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Marzuq (14/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## johan (14/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 17525



Mines Beer, what's yours?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (20/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (20/12/14)

Alex said:


>



Some serious photoshop needed before I can see the forest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/12/14)

Alex said:


>


I feel sorry for that little top its taking so much strain.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (20/12/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I feel sorry for that little top its taking so much strain.



Wait...what top?


----------



## Arthster (20/12/14)

I know this is old but its classic. For the Afrikaans dudes


----------



## Derick (21/12/14)

I Might be wrong, but I don't think this is an official Disney product...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Derick (21/12/14)

This is a horrible post

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/12/14)

Derick said:


> This is a horrible post



That post is censored


----------



## Derick (21/12/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> That post is censored


that post IS the censor

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Derick (21/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ollie (21/12/14)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (27/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom (27/12/14)

Alex said:


>




Hahaha, Bad Robot! Is that the best he can do...a cigalike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (27/12/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom (27/12/14)

Alex said:


>




Brilliant! I had to watch it twice though...the first time there was only a woman, then the second time I noticed the guy was there too

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Riddle (6/1/15)

3 Brakpanners gaan hel toe. Die duiwel se vir hulle, "Ek gaan julle piepies verwyder volgens watter werk julle pa's gedoen het op aarde." 1ste ou se pa was 'n houtkapper en die duiwel kap syne met 'n byl af. 2de ou se pa was 'n welder, die duiwel brand syne met 'n cutting torch af. 3de ou lag kliphard en die duiwel vra hom "Hoekom lag jy? Is jy nie bang nie? Ek't nou 1 afgekap en die ander 1 afgebrand." 3de ou se, "My pa het suig-sweets verkoop so begin suig my bra!".

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/1/15)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (12/1/15)

Alex said:


>



I have been looking for a few days now and nope... no forest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Derick (17/1/15)

Now this is the kind of statue I can get behind...

And in front...

and on top...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## free3dom (17/1/15)

Derick said:


> Now this is the kind of statue I can get behind...
> 
> And in front...
> 
> and on top...



I for one would not get "behind" that statue

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Derick (17/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I for one would not get "behind" that statue


ha!


----------



## Arthster (18/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I for one would not get "behind" that statue


I don't think there is a front side here... LoL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

if my boy does that to me i wont be a very happy dad hahahahahaha


----------



## gripen (22/1/15)

​


----------



## TylerD (26/1/15)

Australian Occupational Health and Safety

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## johan (26/1/15)

TylerD said:


> Australian Occupational Health and Safety
> 
> View attachment 20139



One with a beard I see you suggest

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (26/1/15)

TylerD said:


> Australian Occupational Health and Safety
> 
> View attachment 20139




since my spine ops... this is my standard approach LOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gripen (26/1/15)

hahahaha classic


----------



## Marzuq (30/1/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gripen (30/1/15)

clasic


----------



## Marzuq (19/2/15)

every guy shud know this pain..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## The Wolf (19/2/15)

Hell's Vaping

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (20/2/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Riaz (20/2/15)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 21749


this must be for the gym boys

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (20/2/15)

i should take offence @Riaz but thats pretty smart on your part...


----------



## gripen (20/2/15)

hahahahahaha


----------



## BumbleBee (27/2/15)

Fill in the blanks before reading the bit at the bottom

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Alex (10/3/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/15)

Bugger! The video ended just too soon!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/3/15)

Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (10/3/15)

That is just too terrible @annemarievdh 
What are you trying to do to us!!!??

Lol


----------



## annemarievdh (10/3/15)

Silver said:


> That is just too terrible @annemarievdh
> What are you trying to do to us!!!??
> 
> Lol



Bwahahaha 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> View attachment 22750



That definitely gives the correct meaning to the phrase 'Show me those puppies!' 

I wonder if they started out as Pugs and age sort of evolved them into Basset Hounds ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (11/3/15)

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (12/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Marzuq (12/3/15)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gripen (12/3/15)

he didn't see that one cumming hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## gripen (12/3/15)

​


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gripen (13/3/15)

i hope its the only thing he dipt in olive oil.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (19/3/15)

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/15)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 23292



#childhoodruined

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (20/3/15)

English as she is spoken

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Genosmate (20/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Bugger! The video ended just too soon!


Yebo but a little research will yield results,phew she is hot!


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/3/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vaalboy (25/3/15)

Morning fix

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (27/3/15)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (8/4/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (10/4/15)

Some vape stuff Featuring Remy LaCroix.

http://gfycat.com/WildDimwittedGoosefish


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/15)

Alex said:


> Some vape stuff Featuring Remy LaCroix.
> 
> http://gfycat.com/WildDimwittedGoosefish



Bummer! How do you pause an animated gif.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/4/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate (18/4/15)

* Wine Taster Wanted*


In an alcohol factory the regular taster died and the directorwas in urgent need of looking for a replacement.

A drunkard with ragged, dirty look came to apply for theposition..

The director of the factory wondered how to send him away.

They tested him.

They gave him a glass with a drink. He tried it and said, "It'sred wine, a Muscat, three years old, grown on a north slope,matured in steel containers."

"That's correct", said the boss.

Another glass.

"It's red wine, Cabernet, eight years old, a south-westernslope, oak barrels."

"Correct."

A third glass.

''It's Champagne, high grade and exclusive'' calmly said thedrunk.

The director was astonished.

He winked at his secretary to suggest something.

She brought in a glass of urine. The alcoholic tried it."It's a blonde, 26 years old, pregnant in the third month.

And if you don't give me the job, I'll name the father!"

HIS WISDOM IS VALUABLE !

TO MY FRIENDS WHO ENJOY A GLASS OF WINE...

And those who don't.

As Ben Franklin said:

In wine there is wisdom,

In beer there is freedom,

In water there is bacteria.

In a number of carefully controlled trials,

Scientists have demonstrated that if we drink

1 litre of water each day,at the end of the year we would have absorbedmore
than 1 kilo of Escherichia coli, (E. Coli) - bacteria

Found in faeces.

In other words, we are consuming 1 kilo of poop..

However,we do NOT run that risk when drinking wine & beer(or
tequila, rum, whiskey or other liquor)

because alcohol has to go through a purification process

of boiling, filtering and/or fermenting.

Remember:

Water = Poop,

Wine = Health.

THEREFORE, IT'S BETTER TO DRINK WINE AND TALK STUPID,

THAN TO DRINK WATER AND BE FULL OF SHIT.

There is no need to thank me for this valuable information:

I'm doing it as a public service!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (21/4/15)

There is no way the Greeks will be able to control their
economy and meet the terms of the bailout by the EEC and the IMF. They can't even enforce the No Smoking regulations!
A Greek law has banned smoking in eateries since 7/1/09.
Look how many cigarettes are in the ashtray on the right in this photo taken at an Athens central city restaurant.















*Look in the ashtray.
The ashtray.
The ashtray!
Jeez. You're worse than the Greeks*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (21/4/15)

Geez @Andre I don't see any cigarettes, only one beautiful puppy!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/4/15)

You can poke someone's eye out with that thing! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while getting lost in Vaping Nirvana. Life is good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (22/4/15)

Andre said:


> There is no way the Greeks will be able to control their
> economy and meet the terms of the bailout by the EEC and the IMF. They can't even enforce the No Smoking regulations!
> A Greek law has banned smoking in eateries since 7/1/09.
> Look how many cigarettes are in the ashtray on the right in this photo taken at an Athens central city resta
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (23/5/15)




----------



## Genosmate (23/5/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (24/5/15)

Genosmate said:


>




Lol @Genosmate 
The second last guy was so diplomatic 
He says "thanks for the offer but its not really my thing"
Ha ha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (25/5/15)

Q. Two Benoni girls jump off a cliff. Who wins?
A. Society.

Q. What does a Benoni girl use as protection during sex?

A. A bus shelter.

Q. What do you call a 30 year old Benoni girl?

A. Granny.

Q. Why did the Benoni girl cross the road?

A. To start a fight with a complete stranger for no reason whatsoever.

Q. What do you call a Benoni girl in a white tracksuit?

A. The bride.

Q. What's the first question during a Benoni quiz night?

A. What you looking at?

Q. Two Benoni kids in a car without any music - who is driving?

A. The policeman.

Q. What's the difference between a Benoni boy and a Benoni girl?

A. A Benoni girl has a higher sperm count.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## huffnpuff (27/5/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Willyza (28/5/15)

It is old
but if you have not seen this one, worth the watch

https://www.youtube.com/embed/ZuEc-nFULY8?


----------



## Derick (11/6/15)

W
T
F

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._it_dangerous_to_get_eliquid_on_your_asshole/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/15)

Derick said:


> W
> T
> F
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._it_dangerous_to_get_eliquid_on_your_asshole/


OH MY GAWD!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/15)

Wonder if his farts smells like the flavor liquid he wiped his ass with.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/15)

@Derick - Those comments! 

I am literally sitting here crying of laughter!! 

Thanks buddy for making my day!


----------



## nemo (11/6/15)

I had to stop reading  my family must be thinking there some weird "crap" in my atty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Twisper (11/6/15)

Two dyslexic robbers storm into the bank, one of them shouts, "Air in the hands motherstickers, this is a fuckup".

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## nemo (12/6/15)

Twisper said:


> Two dyslexic robbers storm into the bank, one of them shouts, "Air in the hands motherstickers, this is a fuckup".


Yup and now they all have "sexdaily" instead.
luckily they weren't trying to rob a "bar"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (13/6/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Willyza (15/6/15)

Oldie yet always worth a laugh!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (28/6/15)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/7/15)

This is still the funniest Youtube clip ever!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Derick (5/7/15)

"This video is a dance tutorial and is meant for educational purposes only!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (5/7/15)

Derick said:


> "This video is a dance tutorial and is meant for educational purposes only!"



Great lesson!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (5/7/15)

*Best Baby Card Ever!!!*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/15)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/7/15)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/15)

Is it when its normal size or erected size

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (7/8/15)

why all men suddenly growing a beard....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/8/15)

And that is why I have a beard!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (7/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And that is why I have a beard!


its why even tho my beard doesnt grow... im still trying to grow a beard

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (7/8/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hands (19/8/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/8/15)

hands said:


> View attachment 34093



brush teeth, gargle detergent.... thats all im saying

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (19/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> brush teeth, gargle detergent.... thats all im saying


hope its not experience talking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (19/8/15)

hands said:


> hope its not experience talking



Damn it! was just thinking what if that is what you respond. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (4/9/15)

A teacher asked the children in her 3rd year class, "What do you want to be when you grow up?

Little Johnny answered first. 
"I want to start out as an S.A.S. officer, go to the Middle East and kill loads of militant, return as a national hero, 
then become a billionaire, go to the most expensive clubs, find me the finest nymphomaniac tart, give her a Ferrari, an apartment in Copacabana, a mansion in Paris, a jet to travel throughout Europe, an Infinite Visa Card, and all the while banging her like a loose screen door in a hurricane." 

The teacher, shocked, and not knowing what to do with this unfortunate response from little Johnny, decided not to acknowledge what he said and simply tried to continue with the lesson.

"And how about you, Sarah?" 
"I want to be Johnny’s tart!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee (8/10/15)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/10/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/10/15)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/10/15)

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 37891


hahaha, that awkward moment.....


----------



## Willyza (28/10/15)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Dirge (5/11/15)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eequinox (18/12/15)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Eequinox (21/12/15)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Eequinox (26/12/15)

• Jy word nie gebore met blou oë in Brakpan nie, jy fight daarvoor, pappie!

• Hoekom sny Brakpanners hul honde se sterte af? Sodat as skoonma kom kuier dat daar geen teken van blydskap is nie!

• Brakpan pick-up line : Ek het asma, maar ek voel altyd beter na n pompie...

• Wat noem Brakpanners 'n brunet? Dis 'n uitgebrande blondine!

• Man in Brakpan restaurant vra kelner: "Het julle wildeeend?" 
Kelner: "Nee meneer, maar ons kan vir jou 'n makke die moer in maak?"

• Jan & Anna stap uit Brakpan Spar uit met 'n pram.
Anna kyk indie pram en skree: "Dissie verkeerde kind!!'' Jan sê: "Sharrap, dis 'n beter pram..!"

• Spietkop stop Brakpanner omdat sy kar net 1 hooflig aan het!
Brakpanner: “Tjomma, dis load shedding, ek sal later die anner een aansit, jy check?”

• Brakpan Ds: “Jan, hoeveel vroue dink jy moet ‘n man hê?”
Jan: “16, Dominee.” Ds: “Hoekom 16?” Jan: “4 richer, 4 poorer, 4 better, 4 worse!

• Geskeide Brakpan man aan sy tjom: "Vrouens is soos kreef: aldie lekker in die onderlyf en al die kak in die kop"

• Brakpan skool juffrou: Jan, jou opstel oor jou hondjie is woord vir woord dieselfde as jou boetie s’n! 
Jan: Natuurlik juffrou, dis dan dieselfde hond!

• Wat noem Brakpanners "Blind Date" in Afrikaans? ‘n Proefsteek!

• Wat noem jy Brad Pitt se broer in Brakpan? Tap Pitt.
1. Wat is die top punt van armoede in Brakpan?
As jou ma "polonie en kaas" op jou brood skryf met 'n kokie pen....

2. Wat noem jy 'n maagd in Brakpan ? ...... 'n Dagbesoeker !

3.Vrou vra vir man van Brakpan " Wat hy sal koop as hy die Lotto wen?
" Die ou dink so n rukkie en se : "Ferrari 'mags' vir my Cortina" !!!

4. Wat noem jy n Brakpan vrou wat n wit sweetpak dra op n Saterdag middag ?
..... 'n Bruid !

5. Dit reën al vir 3 dae in Brakpan. 
Al wat my skoonma doen is deur die venster staar. 
As dit so aangaan, sal ek haar seker moet laat inkom!

6. Brakpan - Graad 1 vraag - Wat is manlik en vroulik van meel? 
Mieliemeel en koekmeel.

7. Hoekom word daar nie karre in Brakpan gesteel nie? 
Want in elke huis woon daar ten minsten 2 karwagte!

8. Wat noem jy dit as iemand 'n kar oor "spray” in Brakpan .......
“Change of ownership”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (26/12/15)

Eequinox said:


> View attachment 41512



Classic @Eequinox 
I love Lencel - remember his joke drawings in Giggles & Gags - who remembers that?
Havent seen his work of late - see this one is 2015


----------



## Eequinox (26/12/15)

Silver said:


> Classic @Eequinox
> I love Lencel - remember his joke drawings in Giggles & Gags - who remembers that?
> Havent seen his work of late - see this one is 2015


i agree lol


----------



## blujeenz (26/12/15)

Silver said:


> Classic @Eequinox
> I love Lencel - remember his joke drawings in Giggles & Gags - who remembers that?
> Havent seen his work of late - see this one is 2015



Lencel's Pencil, I remember staring at his drawings long after the joke was finished.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eequinox (26/12/15)

Just for you @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (31/12/15)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (11/1/16)

*Some British humour!*

Nearly shagged a Ladyboy last night.Picked him up in a night club. He Looked like a woman. Smelled like a woman. Danced like a woman.

Even kissed like a woman, but as we arrived back at his apartment he reversed his car into a tight parking slot in one fluid movement!
That's when I thought -Hang on just a minute!

I saw my mate Charlie this morning, he's only got one arm bless him.
I shouted - "Where you off to Charlie?"
He said, "I'm off to change a light bulb."
Well I just cracked up, couldn't stop laughing, then said,
"That's gonna be a bit awkward init?"
"Not really." he said. "I still have the receipt, you insensitive bastard."

I've accidentally swallowed some Scrabble tiles.
My next crap could spell disaster.

Went out last night and got really wasted.
I woke up this morning next to a fat old bird who was snoring and farting ... so, at least I got home OK.

The wife's back on the warpath again.
She was up for making a home video last night and all I did was suggest we should hold auditions for her part.

Angela Merkel arrives at Passport Control in Athens airport.
"Nationality?" asks the immigration officer.
"German," she replies.
"Occupation?
"No, just here for a few days."

As the coffin was being lowered into the ground at a Parking Officer's funeral, a voice from inside screams:
"I'm not dead, I'm not dead. Let me out!"
The Vicar smiles, leans forward, sucking air through his teeth and mutters,
"Too late, mate, the paperwork's already done."

I spent a couple of hours defrosting the fridge last night.
Or "foreplay" as she likes to call it.

After both suffering from depression for a while, me and the missus were going to commit suicide together yesterday.
Strangely enough, however, once she killed herself I started to feel a lot better.
So I thought - sod it, I'll soldier on.

I woke up this morning at 8 and could sense something was wrong.
I got downstairs and found the wife face down on the kitchen floor, not breathing! I panicked. I didn't know what to do.
Then I remembered – the local cafe serve breakfast until 11.30.

"Jesus Loves You."
Nice to hear in church but not in a Mexican prison.

Got caught having a piss in the local swimming pool today.
The lifeguard shouted at me so loud I nearly fell in.

I woke to go to the toilet in the middle of the night and noticed amansneaking through next door's garden.
Suddenly myneighborcame from nowhere and smacked him over the head with a shovel killing him instantly.
He then began to dig a grave with the shovel.
Astonished, I got back into bed.
My wife said "Darling, you're shaking, what is it?"
"You'll never believe what I've just seen!" I said, "That tosser next door has still got my bloody shovel."

A man is seeking to join the Glasgow Police force. The Sergeant doing the interview says:
"Your qualifications all look good, but there is an attitude suitability test that you must take before you can be accepted."
Then, sliding a pistol and a box of ammo across the desk, he says:
"Take this pistol and go out and shoot six illegal immigrants, six drug dealers, six extremists, and a rabbit"
The man being interviewed asks, "Why the rabbit?"
"Excellent" says the Sergeant. "When can you start?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Gizmo (15/1/16)

Three Nurses working in a morgue discover a Dead Man with a hard on, the 1st Nurse says 'I can't let that go to waste', & rides him. The 2nd Nurse does the same. The 3rd Nurse hesitates & explains she is on her period, but does him anyway. Then the Man sits up & the Nurses apologize saying they thought he was dead. The Man replies 'I was, but after two jump starts & a blood transfusion I feel fuckin great!!!'

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (23/1/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mogwai79 (31/1/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mogwai79 (31/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mogwai79 (2/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mogwai79 (5/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mogwai79 (6/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mogwai79 (6/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mogwai79 (6/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mogwai79 (7/2/16)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mogwai79 (7/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Genosmate (8/2/16)

oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/2/16)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Cespian (9/2/16)




----------



## Cespian (9/2/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gertvanjoe (9/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Cespian (18/2/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Genosmate (25/3/16)

Someone sent me this link,I've seen it before but I think its brilliant
https://mobile.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=757245987743054&id=415233951944261&_rdr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (5/4/16)

Apparently setting an example makes you a VERY bad person


----------



## Cespian (8/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/4/16)

Cespian said:


> View attachment 50593


Dunno which is funnier, 69% of viewers too scared to laugh or the belief that you could get punished for laughing.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Cespian (8/4/16)

blujeenz said:


> Dunno which is funnier, 69% of viewers too scared to laugh or the belief that you could get punished for laughing.



So appropriate to use 69% as a stat in a Dirty LOL thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gizmo (9/4/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (18/4/16)

A bit raw....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (19/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dirge (21/4/16)




----------



## Nailedit77 (24/4/16)

What's the similarity between a pizza delivery man and a gynecologist?

The can both smell it, but not eat it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (24/4/16)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (17/5/16)

_“Mom," the little boy asked, "the other boys at school are using two words I don't understand. Can you tell me what they mean?"_

_"Certainly," Mom said. "What are they?"_

_"Pussy and b**ch."_

_Mom inhaled sharply, but recovered quickly._

_"Oh, that's easy," she said. "A pussy is a cat, like our little Chico. A b**ch is a female dog, like our Sandy."
Craig thanked his mother, and ran out the door. But something about his mother's explanation bothered him._

_So he sought out his father. Dad was in the garage. "Dad," Craig said, "the guys at school are using words I don't understand."_

_"What words, son?"_

_"Pussy and b**ch. I asked Mom, but I don't think she told me the right meanings."_

_"Son, never ask your mother about these things. Ask me. Let me explain what they mean for you. "He pulled a Playboy from his workbench, turned to the centerfold and drew a circle around the pubic area._

_"Everything inside the circle is pussy," he said._

_"Okay, Dad. Then what's a b**ch?"_

_"Everything outside the circle."_

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/6/16)

I'll just leaf this here...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (1/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 56137



I dont get it...  lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (1/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> I'll just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 56137



"And that," said the teacher, "is where young trees come from."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Effjh (1/6/16)

Cespian said:


> I dont get it...  lol



They're "rooting".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/6/16)

Effjh said:


> They're "rooting".


They need a friend, then they can have a treesome

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (1/6/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> They need a friend, then they can have a treesome



Seeing as though you started the puns... would have been more appropriate if you said:

"I'll just LEAF this here..."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/6/16)

Cespian said:


> Seeing as though you started the puns... would have been more appropriate if you said:
> 
> "I'll just LEAF this here..."


Done

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (1/6/16)

Lots of sawing going on there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/6/16)

he giving it some stick


----------



## Cespian (2/6/16)

Wood you look at that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (2/6/16)

When they done, they will be branching off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (2/6/16)

Its their daily *root*ine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (2/6/16)

Yea making woodlings

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## moolies86 (2/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## moolies86 (2/6/16)

moolies86 said:


> View attachment 56350


Man pole 

Sent from my ZTE Blade G Lux using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (2/6/16)

moolies86 said:


> Man pole
> 
> Sent from my ZTE Blade G Lux using Tapatalk



I see a few really terrible combinations... basically most surnames starting with S. Imagine, JS... shame, sounds like a weak person going to jail for the first time lol

Im Skin Flute... like wtf lol, so nasty. Considering that I have 2 first names, I am dubbed Purple Skin Flute

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (2/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nailedit77 (2/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/6/16)

Eish


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/6/16)

Met this chick a while ago, we got all funky. Dropped my pants and she said "o circumcised" 
I replied, nope wear and tear

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (3/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## ShamZ (3/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (3/6/16)




----------



## ShamZ (3/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/6/16)

Some people just dont understand how wrong this looks....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jan (4/6/16)

Sick Puppy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redeemer (6/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redeemer (6/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/6/16)




----------



## Frikkie6000 (10/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Frikkie6000 (14/6/16)




----------



## Frikkie6000 (17/6/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Frikkie6000 (17/6/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

moolies86 said:


> View attachment 56350


Power Steak.. really.. lol


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

Redeemer said:


>



What did I just watch? lol


----------



## Henx (23/6/16)

This thread is like a better version of 9gag.. lol


----------



## Frikkie6000 (29/6/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (17/10/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ShamZ (17/10/16)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/10/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Effjh (26/10/16)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ShamZ (30/11/16)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ShamZ (30/11/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ShamZ (30/11/16)

For @Rob Fisher and all us other fisherman

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (30/11/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Nailedit77 (1/12/16)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## B_rad (6/12/16)

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GregF (7/12/16)

My son was tired of everyone asking to taste his juice and now carries something around like this in his pocket to change drip tips for a taster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Effjh (2/2/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (8/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## acorn (8/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nailedit77 (8/3/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShamZ (29/4/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (29/4/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (29/4/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (10/5/17)

@Stosta's kind of earing

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stosta (10/5/17)

Christos said:


> @Stosta's kind of earing
> View attachment 94106


Bwahahahaha!

I've typed out about 50 different responses to this, none of them appropriate at all

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (10/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Bwahahahaha!
> 
> I've typed out about 50 different responses to this, none of them appropriate at all


I thought you liked cinnabuns!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (10/5/17)

Christos said:


> I thought you liked cinnabuns!


Hahaha! This is a trap, I'm not walking into it!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DotDubb (10/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! This is a trap, I'm not walking into it!!!


All I can think about is... 

There is something about Mary. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (10/5/17)

Mmmmmmm.........someone's aim was a little off.....


----------



## Christos (10/5/17)

zadiac said:


> Mmmmmmm.........someone's aim was a little off.....


@Stosta really really likes cinnamon buns

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (10/5/17)

Christos said:


> @Stosta really really likes cinnamon buns


Hahaha! I was going to say to @zadiac that it all depends on what you're into!


----------



## Forfcuksakes (10/5/17)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lalla (12/5/17)

@Stosta

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (12/5/17)

Lalla said:


> View attachment 94369
> 
> 
> @Stosta


Hahahaha! I would argue with you but I can make anything look good!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (12/5/17)

@Stosta

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lalla (12/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahahaha! I would argue with you but I can make anything look good!


 
Whahaha.... Oh gosh please don't flatter yourself.Ripped for days hahaha


----------



## Stosta (12/5/17)

Christos said:


> @Stosta
> View attachment 94370


Ah thanks @Lalla , now you've got @Christos involved, it's all downhill from here!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lalla (12/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Ah thanks @Lalla , now you've got @Christos involved, it's all downhill from here!


Hahaha my bad!


----------



## Forfcuksakes (1/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (1/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (1/6/17)

Christos said:


> View attachment 96558



Hahaha.......k@k funny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/6/17)

Oh, you have a new mod? That's nice.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (9/6/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Oh, you have a new mod? That's nice.



I posted this in silvers esg skyline experience in response to a comment. 

So you got a new atty, that's nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/6/17)

Christos said:


> I posted this in silvers esg skyline experience in response to a comment.
> 
> So you got a new atty, that's nice



Now if you say 'That's nice.', peeps will never know if you are taking the piss or not.
Keeps them on their toes.


----------



## Christos (9/6/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Now if you say 'That's nice.', peeps will never know if you are taking the piss or not.
> Keeps them on their toes.


Lol. My wife and I now exchange "that's nice" quite often. 
Just earlier she was taking about her mom and I responded with "that's nice"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShamZ (15/6/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ShamZ (15/6/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShamZ (15/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (16/6/17)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (16/6/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Genosmate (24/8/17)

A blonde heard that baths in milk would make her beautiful. She left a note for her milkman to leave 25 gallons of milk.

When the milkman read the note, he felt there must be a mistake. He thought she probably meant 2.5 gallons.

So he knocked on the door to clarify the point.

The blonde came to the door and the milkman said, "I found your
note asking me to leave 25 gallons of milk.

Did you mean 2.5 gallons?"

The blonde said,
"No, I want 25 gallons. I'm going to fill my bathtub up with milk and take a milk bath so I can look young and beautiful again."

The milkman asked, "Do you want it pasteurized?"

Wait for it

The blonde said,
"No, just up to my tits ...
I can splash it on my eyes if I need to!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Effjh (1/9/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (7/9/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Po7713 (7/9/17)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GregF (14/9/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Andre (15/9/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Cespian (15/9/17)

Andre said:


> View attachment 107308



Wired transfers recommended. Wireless transfer of data may cause packet loss.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Willyza (18/9/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheV (22/9/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate (6/10/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Genosmate (17/10/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (17/10/17)

Three old hags sitting on a park bench.
Along comes a guy in a raincoat and exposes himself to them.
The first old hag immediately has a stroke,
The second also has a stroke, 
The third was not that lucky, she could not reach.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw (18/10/17)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GregF (18/10/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (19/10/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## The_Fran (24/10/17)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## blujeenz (24/10/17)

Its probably worth while getting a turntable just to hear what pussy has to say.

*Extended Play*... say no more, nudge nudge wink wink, saaay no more.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (25/10/17)

blujeenz said:


> Its probably worth while getting a turntable just to hear what pussy has to say.
> 
> *Extended Play*... say no more, nudge nudge wink wink, saaay no more.
> 
> View attachment 111429



Na, I dont need a turntable also telling me: "F-Off, go sleep on the couch!"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Genosmate (30/10/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (5/11/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Genosmate (5/11/17)




----------



## Genosmate (5/11/17)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B (5/11/17)

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## GregF (14/11/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mr. B (15/11/17)

Has anyone seen the new Stephen King adaptation?





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## GregF (28/11/17)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (5/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 115399


hahahahahahaha ok I am going to share that. Right up my ally.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SinnerG (5/12/17)

GregF said:


> ... Right up my ally.



That's a different kind of video.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate (20/12/17)

The German's wife steps up to the tee, and as she bends over to place her ball, a gust of wind blows up her skirt and reveals her lack of underwear.
"Mein Gott, woman! Why are you not wearing any skivvies?" Helmut demanded.
"Well," she said, "You don't give me enough housekeeping money to afford any."
The German immediately puts his hand in his pocket and says "For the sake of decency, here's a 50. Go and buy yourself some underwear."
Next, the Irishmans's wife bends over to set her ball on the tee. Her skirt also blows up to reveal that she, too, is not wearimg any undies.
"Blessed Virgin Mary, mother of God, woman! You've no knickers on. Why not?" Paddy railed at her.
She replies "Because I can't afford any on the miserable pittance you give me."
Paddy reaches into his pocket and says, "For the sake of decency, here's a 20. Go and buy yourself some underwear."
Lastly, the Scott's wife bends over. The wind also takes her skirt over her head to reveal that she , too, is naked under it.
"Och aye, Aggie! Where the friggin' hell are yer drawers?"
She too explains, ! You dinna give me enough money to ta be able to affarrd any."
Angus reaches into his pocket and says, "Fer the love of decency, here's a comb. Tidy yerself up a bit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Feliks Karp (20/12/17)




----------



## Spyro (27/12/17)

Ignore this message. I just want notifications to this thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF (30/12/17)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nailedit77 (6/1/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## GregF (9/1/18)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (13/1/18)

Guy's a bit heavy, please forgive. Just to good not to pass along.

Gatiep comes home and finds Gertruida in the kitchen washing dishes.
He walks over to the cutlery drawer and takes out a butchers knife, and places it on the table.
He proceeds to take out his member and places it next to the knife on the table.
Then tunes Gertruida, "Gertruida! Vanaand word djy gestiek! choose your weapon!"

Sorry, Fff.... very sorry! Lol.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Spyro (13/1/18)

Johan gets home from the fish and chips shop he works at. He tells his Pa:

"Pa, I was fired today for sticking my penis in a potato peeler"

his Pa says "Are you okay?" 

Johan replies "Ja, couldn't be better". 

Pa: "And the potato peeler??" 

Johan: "she's good too"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## GregF (16/1/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Spyro (17/1/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## GregF (19/1/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## acorn (19/1/18)

.





Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/1/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Spyro (23/1/18)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## antonherbst (25/1/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Christos (25/1/18)

antonherbst said:


> View attachment 119971


Only problem is if she is deaf how will she hear me calling for her to bring me a sandwich?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (25/1/18)

Christos said:


> Only problem is if she is deaf how will she hear me calling for her to bring me a sandwich?


Two sharp tuggs on her leash!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (25/1/18)

Raindance said:


> Two sharp tuggs on her leash!


Seems a bit harsh - I would have to hold it and make it long enough to reach...
Why would I let her out of the kitchen to begin with?


----------



## zadiac (25/1/18)

Christos said:


> Only problem is if she is deaf how will she hear me calling for her to bring me a sandwich?



Shock collar

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (25/1/18)

zadiac said:


> Shock collar


You guys clearly have more years of experience than me.

Points noted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (25/1/18)

Christos said:


> You guys clearly have more years of experience than me.
> 
> Points noted.



P.S. She doesn't have to be deaf for you to use a shock collar............hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (26/1/18)

zadiac said:


> P.S. She doesn't have to be deaf for you to use a shock collar............hehehe



Oh thank you for that hot tip... I was just starting to wonder 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r0ckf1re (26/1/18)

Christos said:


> Only problem is if she is deaf how will she hear me calling for her to bring me a sandwich?


She should know this without instruction


----------



## antonherbst (26/1/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Genosmate (26/1/18)

Afrikaans made easy

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## GregF (27/1/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (4/2/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (4/2/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (6/2/18)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cornelius (6/2/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I am finished!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/2/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cornelius (9/2/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 121753


----------



## GregF (12/2/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (14/2/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos (16/2/18)

@Amir this may explain what @Stosta smells like....

3 hookers working their evening corner..
1 says.... "hmmm it's going to be a busy night gals, I smell cock in the air..."
@Stosta replies "sorry gals I burped"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (16/2/18)

If you are wondering why @Stosta is always the butt of our joked... his parents never thought out his name...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stosta (16/2/18)

Christos said:


> If you are wondering why @Stosta is always the butt of our joked... his parents never thought out his name...
> View attachment 122517


Lol! You joke but I always blame them for the fact that people walk all over me!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Amir (16/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Lol! You joke but I always blame them for the fact that people walk all over me!



The resemblance is uncanny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/2/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Genosmate (24/2/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (4/3/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## The_Fran (6/3/18)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/3/18)

The_Fran said:


> View attachment 124936


Ooooooh you going to get k@k for that one lol

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (6/3/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (7/3/18)

Took this pic today - had a good giggle with a friend over it...





Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (7/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (7/3/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Effjh (10/3/18)




----------



## zadiac (10/3/18)

Effjh said:


>




Yo! Ek sal like om aan daai vuil bek te suig!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Effjh (10/3/18)

zadiac said:


> Yo! Ek sal like om aan daai vuil bek te suig!


Sy's lekker ZEF . Straight outa Benoni.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (10/3/18)

Effjh said:


> Sy's lekker ZEF . Straight outa Benoni.



Dis fine. Ek like my vleis bietjie aan die rou kant

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (10/3/18)

zadiac said:


> Yo! Ek sal like om aan daai vuil bek te suig!


I got dibs, I saw her first!

Lol

Regards


----------



## MOT01 (10/3/18)

Original sin





Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Genosmate (15/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Riaz (15/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Riaz (15/3/18)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (15/3/18)

twee kaapenaars sit op n vol bus geen sitplekke oor nie. n pragtige sexy, lang hair girl klim op. die een vra vir die ander een, wil jy nie staan dat sy hier kan sit nie. ander een sê: naai my bro n painting moet hang.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (15/3/18)

Effjh said:


>


----------



## Genosmate (16/3/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (16/3/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Cornelius (18/3/18)

Going to be loved for this one






Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (22/3/18)

Just gonna leave this here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (2/4/18)

Guy in doctors surgery:

Guy: Doctor, I fear I am seriously ill doc. My willie is turning yellow!
Doctor: Mmmm, lets see, It's probably stress related, tell me do you have a stressful job?
Guy: Well I used to work as an air traffic controller. 12 hour shifts and the lives of thousands of passengers my hands daily.
Doctor: Well that could be it then.
Guy: No Doc, I won the lotto nine months back and have not worked a day since.
Doctor: Ok then, I see you are wearing a wedding ring, are you and your wife getting along?
Guy: Oh no, no, doc. I've been divorced for about two years now. I just wear the ring to keep the gold diggers at bay. Since winning all that money... well, you know..
Doctor: Do you have any risky or stress inducing pass times such as sky diving or free climbing?
Guy: No doc, I play golf once a week and that's about it.
Doctor: So, you don't work, have no woman in your life and only go out once a week! Tell me what do you do with yourself all day?
Guy: Well doc, not much, sitting on the couch eating Nicknacks and watching porn mostly....

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## RainstormZA (8/4/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (10/4/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Christos (10/4/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Amir (11/4/18)

Christos said:


> View attachment 128586



He got a handful of buns but he just won’t share 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## RainstormZA (12/4/18)

Wrong use of the word 'F@#k'.

Wife has broken her leg & her Hubby comes after work.

Hubby How r u doing??

Wife: Fine. 

Hey, do me a favour.. Go upstairs & get me my slippers. My feet are freezing!

Hubby goes upstairs & sees Wife's hot two sisters lying on the bed.

Hubby: Ur sister sent me up to have sex with you girls..

Sisters: Prove it!

Hubby (Shouting): Hey Honey.., both of them ??

Wife: (Shouting back): Of course! What's d point of f@#king one???...

Absolute Classic!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## TheV (16/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## GregF (24/4/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/5/18)

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate (9/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## craigb (9/5/18)

Genosmate said:


> View attachment 131464


Except in '81 it was an assassination attempt, nearly fatal, but John Paul II went on until 2005 when he effectively passed as a side effect of old age.

'81 & '05 were the years Charles got hitched, '18 is a prince with considerably smaller ears and a drastically hotter wife.

I reckon Francis doesn't need to stress too much and any way, he has built in defense mechanisms, when faced with potential danger his 
attire can *poof* out to provide extra coverage and protection (probably implemented as a direct result of the attempt on the previous incumbent in '81)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/5/18)

craigb said:


> Except in '81 it was an assassination attempt, nearly fatal, but John Paul II went on until 2005 when he effectively passed as a side effect of old age.
> 
> '81 & '05 were the years Charles got hitched, '18 is a prince with considerably smaller ears and a drastically hotter wife.
> 
> ...



The resemblance is uncanny

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (9/5/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> The resemblance is uncanny
> View attachment 131467



Except he uses Holy water


----------



## TheV (19/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/5/18)




----------



## Raindance (20/5/18)

Our mate "Van" moves to down under and purchases on of those farms in the great outback.

These are massive pieces of land more akin to small countries and life there is pretty secluded due to the vast distances between neighbors. In some cases it is a three day drive on gravel roads between neighboring farmsteads.
After about fourteen months on the farm, not having had contact with another human being, our friend Van in getting pretty lonesome and desperate for some human contact. One morning, sitting on his stoep he notices a dust cloud in the distance. Van gets rather exited at the prospect of visitors but realizes it will still be a while before they arrive so continues with the day's chores.

Late afternoon the visitor arrives and introduces himself as his nearest neighbor, there to welcome him to the community and invite him to the bi-annual social function. The following conversation takes place:

Neighbor: "Van, hope you do not mind but at events like these.. well they get pretty raunchy. Lots of swearing and drinking and so on. You ok with that?"
Van thinks to himself, look after being alone so long a bit of drinking and swearing is not going to upset him so eagerly confirms his attendance.

Neighbor: "And... well... you know... with all the drinking and so on there will be some fighting and sometimes serious injuries occur, you know what some people are like... "
Van thinking the neighbor is exaggerating somewhat: "No problem!"

Neighbor: Also.... Well.... hmmm How do I put this.... Hmmm... Sex, there will be lots of unrestrained, shameless, adulterous and immoral intercourse taking place at this event. Sure you ok with that?"
Van, thinking he can ignore and not participate in any activities not to his liking: "No, sure, count me in! By the way, who all will be attending this event?"

Neighbor: "Well this year, due to the low beef price and financial difficulties and so on, its just gonna be me and you buddy!"
...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## The_Fran (22/5/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## TheV (22/5/18)

The_Fran said:


> View attachment 132619

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF (1/6/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ddk1979 (2/6/18)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## antonherbst (3/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Willyza (6/6/18)

if to rude remove

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## jm10 (6/6/18)

Willyza said:


> if to rude remove




hahaha Best thing iv seen in a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (6/6/18)

Rough translation: These days I throw 2 viagra's in my fuel tank. It does'nt do much for performance but the fuel gage stays up a bit longer...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (9/6/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (9/6/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 134855


Classic! @ddk1979, just classic!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Classic! @ddk1979, just classic!
> 
> Regards




My brother in JHB just sent it to me a few minutes ago.
Definitely a classic

.


----------



## craigb (9/6/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 134855


It took me almost 3 days from the first time I saw this joke to catch it. 

In my defense, I'm a joburger, born bred and buttered

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 1619


need a ''barf'' emoji in the line-up !!


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/18)

Mom can i buy some heels? No.
Mom can i buy a bra? No.
Mom can i buy a dress? No.
Mom can i buy a barbie doll? No. 
You never let me buy anything!
Shut up, Justin.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/6/18)

last one before bed ...Koos walked into a bar and says to the bartender '' 6 shots of whiskey''. The bartender asks, "What's the matter?" Koos says, "I found out my brother is gay and marrying my best friend." The next day Koos comes in and orders 12 shots of whiskey. The bartenders asks, "What's wrong this time?" Koos says, "I found out that my son is gay." The next day he orders 18 shots of whiskey. Then the bartender asks, "Doesn't anyone in your family like women?" Koos looks up and says, "Apparently my wife does."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/18)

After giving birth, I quit my job. The exit questionnaire asked, "What steps would have prevented you from leaving?" My answer:
"Birth control."


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/18)

Little Johnny walks into his parent's bedroom and sees Dad sliding on a condom. His father tries to hide it by bending over, as if to look under the bed. Little Johnny asks curiously, "What are you doing, Dad?" His father quickly replies, "I thought I saw a mouse go underneath the bed." Little Johnny replies, "What are you gonna do -- screw him?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (15/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/18)

After picking her son up from school one day, the mother asks him what he did at school. The kid replies, "I had sex with my teacher." She gets so mad that when they get home, she orders him to go straight to his room. When the father returns home that evening, the mother angrily tells him the news of what their son had done. As the father hears the news, a huge grin spreads across his face. He walks to his son's room and asks him what happened at school, the son tells him, "I had sex with my teacher." The father tells the boy that he is so proud of him, and he is going to reward him with the bike he has been asking for. On the way to the store, the dad asks his son if he would like to ride his new bike home. His son responds,
"No thanks Dad, my butt still hurts."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/18)

A mother is in the kitchen making dinner for her family when her daughter walks in.
“Mother, where do babies come from?” The mother thinks for a few seconds and says, 
“Well dear, Mommy and Daddy fall in love and get married. One night they go into their bedroom, they kiss and hug, and have sex.”
The daughter looks puzzled so the mother continues, “That means the daddy puts his penis in the mommy’s vagina. That’s how you get a baby, honey.” The child seems to comprehend. “Oh, I see, but the other night when I came into your room you had daddy’s penis in your mouth. What do you get when you do that?”
“Jewelry, my dear. Jewelry.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/6/18)

A guy decides to do something nice for his girlfriend before they leave on vacation so he gets her name tattooed on his penis. He comes home and shows it to her. She looks at it and says, "That's great, sweetie, but what is 'Wy'?" He tells her to rub it and as she does she sees it actually reads....
"Wendy."
When they arrive at Montego Bay, the couple are walking along a nude beach and the boyfriend notices a black guy with "Wy" on his penis.
He asks the man if he also has a girlfriend named Wendy. The black guy laughs and says,
"Nah, mon, mine says 'Welcome to Jamaica have a nice day.'"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/6/18)

Q: What did the hurricane say to the palm tree?
A: "Better hold onto your nuts because this is no ordinary blowjob."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (18/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (18/6/18)

Lol @Riaz !


----------



## antonherbst (19/6/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (19/6/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/18)

If sex is a pain in the ass, then you're doing it wrong ...


----------



## ARYANTO (19/6/18)

What should you do if your girlfriend starts smoking? Slow down and use a lubricant...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GregF (20/6/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (21/6/18)

Go to google and type in...” google wat se jy”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/18)

A farmer walked into a bar and saw the local tractor salesman sitting there, head hung low, 
obviously upset, drowning his sorrows in his brannas and Coke.
"What's up, Koos?" asked the farmer.
"Gosh Bob, I'll tell you what ... if I don't sell a tractor soon, I'm gonna have to close my shop."
"Now Koos, things could be worse," said Bob.
"How do you figure?" asked Koos.
"Well, - you know my brown cow, Bettie? I went to milk her this morning and she just kept swishing her tail in my face. So I grabbed a piece of rope and tied it up to the roof. Then, the nasty cow went and kicked the bucket away! So I tied her leg to the wall. Then she kicked my stool right out from underneath me! 
But I was out of rope. So I took my belt off and used it to tie her other leg to the other side of the stall. Well wouldn't you just know it
...my damn pants fell down.
And Koos, 
if you can convince my wife that I was in there to MILK that cow, I'll buy a tractor from you ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/6/18)

Mickey and Minnie have been having problems for some time now. After hearing of Barbie and Ken's breakup, they too decide to call it quits. Donald goes to Mickey to console him and says,
"She's been a problem since day one. I'm glad you finally saw that she's crazy."
Mickey looks at Donald and replies,
"No, I broke up with her because she's f**king Goofy."

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/18)

A guy walks into a bar, sits down and has a drink. Suddenly, a man hollers at him,
"I screwed your mom last night!"
Disturbed, the guy tries to ignore him. Again, he hears,
"Your mom was good in bed last night!" 
Again, he tries to ignore it. The man is just about to speak again, but the guy stops him and says,
"Dad, go home, you're drunk!"

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (4/7/18)

Johannes comes home, lekker getrek, late Friday afternoon.
Finds his wife, Gertuida, giving him the cold shoulder in the kitchen.
He walks over to the drawers and takes out a large butchers knife and places it on the table.
Proceeds to take out his manhood and places it on the table next to the knife and with a loud voice tells Gertruida...
"Gertruida! Vanaand word djy gestiek! choose your weapon!"

Regards

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/18)

"Mom, where do tampons go?"
"Where babies come from, darling."
........long silence....
"In the stork?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/18)

Two elephants sees a totally naked guy.
One elephant says to the other: “I really don’t know how he can feed himself with that thing!”​

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (6/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Two elephants sees a totally naked guy.
> One elephant says to the other: “I really don’t know how he can feed himself with that thing!”​



Well, it's not there to feed himself anyway

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (7/7/18)

Love your short jokes @ARYANTO !
Classic

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/18)

Silver said:


> Love your short jokes @ARYANTO !
> Classic


Thank you Sir - life is too rushed to sit and write long stories -

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (7/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> Thank you Sir - life is too rushed to sit and write long stories -



Agreed
And life can be too serious sometimes to not sit back and have a good laugh
Thanks for the continual jokes and giggles!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/7/18)

Silver said:


> Agreed
> And life can be too serious sometimes to not sit back and have a good laugh
> Thanks for the continual jokes and giggles!



He needs to be given an award [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/7/18)

RainstormZA said:


> He needs to be given an award g0g



thanks @RainstormZA 
In good time !

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/18)

Silver said:


> Agreed
> And life can be too serious sometimes to not sit back and have a good laugh
> Thanks for the continual jokes and giggles!


It is a great pleasure, and love the community and feedback I get ... think I'm getting addicted to ECIGSSA...

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/18)

I tried to re-marry my ex-wife.
-
But she figured out I was only after my money.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/18)

I asked a Chinese girl for her number. She said, "Sex! Sex! Sex! Free sex tonight!"
I said, "Wow!" Then her friend said, "She means 666-3629."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/18)

This is classic :
A man believed that his wife is cheating on him, so he hired a private investigator. The cheapest he could find was a Chinese man.
This was the Chinese PI's report about what he found:
"_Most honorable, sir.
You leave house. I watch house. He come to house. I watch. He and she leave house.
I follow. He and she go in hotel. I climb tree. I look in window. He kiss she.
He strip she. She strip he. He play with she. She play with he.
I play with me. I fall out tree. I not see. No fee. Cheng Lee._"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/18)

..*.A little dark humor*...
What do you call a cheap circumcision?
A rip off.
What is it called when an Illegal Immigrant fights a Pedophile?
Alien vs Predator.
Monday morning on the way to work I bumped into the back of a car.
The driver got out...he was a dwarf.
He said, "I'm not happy"...
I replied, "Well, which one are you then?"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (8/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> This is classic :
> A man believed that his wife is cheating on him, so he hired a private investigator. The cheapest he could find was a Chinese man.
> This was the Chinese PI's report about what he found:
> "_Most honorable, sir.
> ...


Hahahahahaha classic

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/7/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 121253


Hahaha love it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (20/7/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/18)

A husband exclaims to his wife one morning, "Your butt is getting really big. It's bigger than the BBQ grill!"
Later that night in bed, the husband makes some advances towards his wife who completely brushes him off. "What's wrong?" he asks. She answers, "Do you really think I'm going to fire up this big-ass grill for one little vienna ?"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/18)

A guy and his wife are sitting and watching a boxing match on television.
The husband sighs and complains, “This is disappointing. It only lasted for 30 seconds!”
“Good,” replied his wife. “Now you know how I always feel.”

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/18)

What do marriage and a tornado have in common? In the beginning there's a lot of blowing and sucking,
and in the end someone loses a house.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (22/7/18)

What does Heineken Lager and making love in a rowboat have in common?

Both are f..king close to water.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (24/7/18)

Joe and Moe wanted to go out drinking, but they only had R2.00 between them.

Joe said, 'Hang on, I have an idea.' He went to the butcher shop next door and came out with one large sausage.

Moe said, 'Are you crazy? Now we don't have any money left at all'. Joe replied, 'Don't worry just follow me'.

They went into a pub where Joe immediately ordered two double shots of Jack Daniels ..

Moe said, 'Now you have lost it. Do you know how much trouble we will be in? We haven't any money to pay for this!'

Joe replied with a smile, 'Don't worry I have a plan. Cheers!' They downed their drinks.

Joe said 'Ok, I'll stick the sausage through my zipper and you get down
on your knees and put it in your mouth.'

Said and done, the barman noticed them, went berserk, and threw them out. They continued this, bar after bar, getting more and more drunk - all for free.

At the tenth bar, Moe said, ' Joe - I don't think I can do this anymore. My mouth is sore and my knees are killing me!'

Joe said, 'HOW DO YOU THINK I FEEL? I LOST THE SAUSAGE AT THE THIRD BAR!'

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/7/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/18)

*Dad: Say daddy!*
*  Baby: Mommy!*
* Dad: Come on , say daddy!*
* Baby: Mommy!*
* Dad: F*ck man , just say daddy!*
* Baby: F*ck , Mommy!*
* Mom: Honey, I’m home!*
*  Baby: F*ck!*
* Mom: WHO TAUGHT YOU THAT ?*
*  Baby: Daddy!*

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/7/18)

*Election and Erection are spelled almost the same.
They mean the same thing too:
A **** rising to power...*

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (29/7/18)

ARYANTO said:


> *Election and Erection are spelled almost the same.
> They mean the same thing too:
> A **** rising to power...*



Aye, that be the truth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (30/7/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 139845


----------



## Mr. B (30/7/18)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (30/7/18)

Mr. B said:


> View attachment 140296


I'm pretty sure one of this indents is a vgod mech mod. 

The others @Stosta has more experience with and can possibly tell us brands etc

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mr. B (30/7/18)

Christos said:


> I'm pretty sure one of this indents is a vgod mech mod.
> 
> The others @Stosta has more experience with and can possibly tell us brands etc


That middle one looks kinds thick... perhaps a Sicario Mech mod?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (30/7/18)

Mr. B said:


> That middle one looks kinds thick... perhaps a Sicario Mech mod?


The middle one is definitely a rabbit variant but @Stosta knows best...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GregF (1/8/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/8/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/18)

A guy asked a Life Guard how he could get the attention of girls on the beach....
The Life Guard said "simple....put a potato in your Speedo, and they will look at you....."
2 days later the guy went back to the Life Guard and complained that everybody just laughed at him.
The Life Guard said
"You have to put the potato in FRONT of your Speedo, NOT in the back!"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/18)

Dear Sir,

We have just received results from our lab: The red stuff around your penis is in fact lipstick and not cancer. 
Sorry for the amputation.

Nurse Koekemoer.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/18)

Q: Why Is Sex Like Riding A Bike?
A: You can do it by yourself, but it's usually not as much fun.


----------



## wmrigney (2/8/18)

I heard the difference between like, love and lust is spit, swallow and gargle

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/18)

While out one morning in the park, Andy Murray found a brand new tennis ball, and seeing no one around it might belong to, he slipped it into the pocket of his shorts. Later, on his way home, he stopped at the pedestrian crossing, waiting for the lights to change. A blonde girl standing next to him eyed the large bulge in his shorts. "What's that?" she asked, her eyes gleaming with lust. "Tennis ball," came the breathless reply. "Oh," said the blonde sympathetically, "that must be painful.... I had tennis elbow once."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (2/8/18)

“How did you quit smoking?
I decided to smoke only after sex.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## wmrigney (3/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


> “How did you quit smoking?
> I decided to smoke only after sex.”



Glad to see I'm not the only one like father christmas who "comes" once a year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/18)

Got thrown out a Strip club last night for using monopoly money.
I don’t see why I should pay real money to see fake boobs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/18)

Just been arrested by the police after recently being given the part of 
Romeo in my local theater. The script clearly said...
‘Enter Juliet from behind’.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/18)

Q. What’s the biggest difference between men and women?

A. The phrase “I went through a whole box of tissues watching that film.” usually has a completely different meaning.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Genosmate (8/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (9/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## RainstormZA (9/8/18)

We stopped at a gas station in nowhere Oregon, two hours into a 12 hour road trip to a family funeral, when the diarrhea struck. My wife and two older kids were in the van, while I was inside looking for cornflakes with my 4yo.

We b-lined into the restroom, making it just in time. I had no choice but to take my 4yo into the stall with me. Aspen watched as I struggled, Moana light-up crocs on the wrong feet, blue eyes wide and supportive, hands clapping. “Good job, Daddy! Good job! You make two poops! Now three poops! I’m four!”

“Yucky, Daddy. It’s stinky.”

I’m not sure what happened exactly, if I’d eaten something wrong, or if it was the stress of traveling with kids, but what I do know is that my 4yo daughter is the Richard Simmons of pooping. I’ve never felt so supported in anything in my whole life. She commented on the size, smell, and sound. “Wow!” She said. She commented on my work ethic. “You’re trying so hard!” At one point I had to actually push her face away from the business end of things as she clapped and cried “You’re doing it, Daddy! You’re doing it!”

She’s potty trained, sure. But she’s also easily distracted, and prone to potty accidents. I suppose she’s gotten used to the positive reinforcement Mel and I give her each time she goes. And when I’m cheering her on in our family restroom, it seems normal, even appropriate. But when the roles are reversed, it’s just, well, awkward. Particularly in a public restroom where the man in the stall next to me was obviously holding back tears of laughter. Laughter that busted loose when she called me a “pooping-farting robot.”

Naturally it all passed, and as I buckled Aspen into the car seat, a small package of anti-diarrhea pills held in my mouth, Mel asked what took so long, and I rolled my eyes and mumbled, “You don’t want to know.”

It was then that Aspen was kind enough to recount the story to her mother, clapping the whole time. I sat in the driver’s seat. Mel patted my leg, “Nice work, Daddy.”

All I could do was say, “Thank you.”

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (9/8/18)

RainstormZA said:


> We stopped at a gas station in nowhere Oregon, two hours into a 12 hour road trip to a family funeral, when the diarrhea struck. My wife and two older kids were in the van, while I was inside looking for cornflakes with my 4yo.
> 
> We b-lined into the restroom, making it just in time. I had no choice but to take my 4yo into the stall with me. Aspen watched as I struggled, Moana light-up crocs on the wrong feet, blue eyes wide and supportive, hands clapping. “Good job, Daddy! Good job! You make two poops! Now three poops! I’m four!”
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing @RainstormZA, been a while since I experienced tears of laughter.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (9/8/18)

John and Mary decide to celebrate their 35th wedding anniversary by renewing their vows. To make the occasion extra special they also decided to basically repeat all the events of their original wedding as well as the road trip they made to their honeymoon destination.

After the ceremony they set off on their journey and about halfway, stop for a picnic at the same romantic spot they did as newlyweds all those years ago. During the picnic, John reminds Mary of how they consummated their union up against a nearby fence. In the spirit of events the two decide to re-enact this event against the same fence.

After they finished John commented on how Mary seemed much more "in to it" than she was all those years ago. Mary just looked at him and replied that all those years ago that bloody fence was not electrified.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JiveshB (15/8/18)

ARYANTO said:


>

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JiveshB (15/8/18)

GregF said:


> Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GregF (15/8/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/8/18)

Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Huffapuff (20/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## GregF (20/8/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/8/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/8/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Silver (1/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


>



Classic @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/9/18)

CAVEMAN @Cor - this is for you ...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (6/9/18)

ARYANTO said:


> CAVEMAN - this is for you ...


@ARYANTO , you make me feel normal.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (11/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/18)




----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/18)




----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Huffapuff (11/9/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/18)

Q: What's the difference between a genealogist and a gynecologist?
A: The genealogist checks the family tree and the gynecologist checks the family bush.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/18)

This is so sharp .........

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/18)

....... no comment

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/9/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/9/18)

Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (25/9/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 146293


Damn, I hate it when that happens! Lol

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## The_Fran (28/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/9/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (30/9/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/9/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JurgensSt (4/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## jm10 (7/10/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/10/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/10/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JurgensSt (9/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Sven (9/10/18)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (10/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/18)

An old Bob Dylan song?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (11/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (11/10/18)

Has anybody noticed? Both the above posts have two penises in them... Just pointing that out.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (12/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hardtail1969 (12/10/18)

Raindance said:


> Has anybody noticed? Both the above posts have two penises in them... Just pointing that out.
> 
> Regards


You do realise of course, that after your observation, we can all look forward to many more penis posts....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/18)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (13/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/10/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/10/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/10/18)

I think lack of sex.... We can sleep when we dead

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF (15/10/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Sven (16/10/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 148564



Looks more like a “Slong” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/10/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> I think lack of sex.... We can sleep when we dead


Have a kid and we will talk again . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## JurgensSt (16/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/10/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Have a kid and we will talk again . . .


Lol @SmokeyJoe.. I have 4 kids

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (17/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## JurgensSt (18/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## JurgensSt (19/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (22/10/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (22/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 149278



You must find this extremely funny, because just 4 posts above yours is the exact same one

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (22/10/18)

zadiac said:


> You must find this extremely funny, because just 4 posts above yours is the exact same one


It’s monday

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (23/10/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ddk1979 (25/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## GregF (26/10/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/10/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/10/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (28/10/18)

Sorry Babba, I will not let you marry this virgin girl Suzie. If she aint good enough for her brothers she aint good enough for my son!

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/10/18)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi (31/10/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## GregF (1/11/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (3/11/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/11/18)

You wish @Raindance

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (5/11/18)

West rand small I see

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (8/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## zadiac (8/11/18)

Can we get a rating of "Super Awesome Winner" please? Winner just doesn't do it in this case.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/11/18)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/11/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (9/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JurgensSt (9/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (10/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


>




"The most touching gift" lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## JurgensSt (12/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mr. B (13/11/18)

Can't say I've experienced this myself





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/11/18)

Mr. B said:


> Can't say I've experienced this myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En daar kots ek so bietjie in my mond

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. B (13/11/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> En daar kots ek so bietjie in my mond


Hierdie een is ook rof





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (13/11/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> En daar kots ek so bietjie in my mond



Net so bietjie? My hele keyboard is nou 'n gemors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (13/11/18)

Mr. B said:


> Can't say I've experienced this myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mr. B said:


> Hierdie een is ook rof
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think this thread just hit expert level. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## MRHarris1 (14/11/18)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (14/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (14/11/18)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 151296




@vicTor , I think your 18650's are running low.
I just recharged mine.



.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Drikusw (14/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (14/11/18)

ddk1979 said:


> @vicTor , I think your 18650's are running low.
> I just recharged mine.
> 
> View attachment 151299
> ...



I like the wrap you got on that 18650 !

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (16/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (19/11/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (22/11/18)

Sex tapes seem to be all the rage lately, so I made one of my own and decided to share it with all on this forum.









Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 10


----------



## RoddieJ (22/11/18)

Raindance said:


> Sex tapes seem to be all the rage lately, so I made one of my own and decided to share it with all on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope you are prepared for the game this stunt is going to bring your way...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RoddieJ (22/11/18)

RoddieJ said:


> Hope you are prepared for the fame this stunt is going to bring your way...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Edit: fame not game


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Hardtail1969 (22/11/18)

ARYANTO said:


>


I guess die antwoord must now change their song lyric to a dodge bakkie?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Huffapuff (22/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/18)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (24/11/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/11/18)

Lol





Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/11/18)

?





Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/11/18)

.





Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/11/18)

..





Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/11/18)

...





Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/11/18)

.





Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (29/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (29/11/18)

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/12/18)

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/12/18)

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## GregF (10/12/18)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/12/18)

GregF said:


> Sent using Tapatalk


Hahaha!!! 
Man i think you have a problem

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (11/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt (11/12/18)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/18)

Oldie , but still funny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/12/18)

.





Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (22/12/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/12/18)

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/12/18)

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Huffapuff (28/12/18)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ShamZ (30/12/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ShamZ (30/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (31/12/18)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/1/19)

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mr. B (5/1/19)

.





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mr. B (5/1/19)

.





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (6/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA (14/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (14/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (16/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Genosmate (18/1/19)

Johnny wanted to have sex with a girl in his office,
But she belonged to someone else... 

One day, Johnny got so frustrated that he went up to 
her and said, "I'll give you a R2000 if you let me 
have sex with you. But the girl said NO. 

Johnny said, "I'll be fast. I'll throw the money on 
the floor, you bend down, and I'll be finished by the 
time you pick it up. " 

She thought for a moment and said that she would have 
to consult her boyfriend... So she called her 
boyfriend and told him the story.

Her boyfriend says, "Ask him for R3000, pick up the 
money very fast, he won't even be able to get his
Pants down." 

So she agrees and accepts the proposal. Half an hour 
goes by, and the boyfriend is waiting for his 
girlfriend to call. 

Finally, after 45 minutes, the boyfriend calls and 
asks what happened. 

She responded, "The c**t used coins!"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8


----------



## GregF (18/1/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw (18/1/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw (19/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Effjh (20/1/19)

Afrikaans *Hello Kitty*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (22/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (25/1/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## lesvaches (29/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (29/1/19)

How cool is this thing. Sketch anything quickly and AI will try to fix drawing to what you were thinking in drawing. If you don't like the result, just shake the phone http://seoi.net/penint/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (29/1/19)

vicTor said:


> How cool is this thing. Sketch anything quickly and AI will try to fix drawing to what you were thinking in drawing. If you don't like the result, just shake the phone http://seoi.net/penint/


Damn! it really works! Amazing!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/1/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Drikusw (2/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Genosmate (4/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (5/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (5/2/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 157604


Ate they dripping?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ShamZ (5/2/19)

Raindance said:


> Ate they dripping?


You mean "Ate THEIR dripping" ?

Lol are they dripping...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (5/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (12/2/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (12/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (14/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (16/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/2/19)

A mother is in the kitchen making dinner for her family when her daughter walks in. “Mother, where do babies come from?” The mother thinks for a few seconds and says, “Well dear, Mommy and Daddy fall in love and get married. One night they go into their bedroom, they kiss and hug, and have sex.” The daughter looks puzzled so the mother continues, “That means the daddy puts his penis in the mommy’s vagina. That’s how you get a baby, honey.” The child seems to comprehend. “Oh, I see, but the other night when I came into your room you had daddy’s penis in your mouth. What do you get when you do that?” “Jewelry, my dear. Jewelry.”

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/2/19)

A family is at the dinner table. The son asks the father, “Dad, how many kinds of boobs are there?” The father, surprised, answers, “Well, son, a woman goes through three phases. In her 20s, a woman’s breasts are like melons, round and firm. In her 30s and 40s, they are like pears, still nice, hanging a bit. After 50, they are like onions.” “Onions?” the son asks. “Yes. You see them and they make you cry.” This infuriated his wife and daughter. The daughter asks, “Mom, how many different kinds of willies are there?” The mother smiles and says, “Well, dear, a man goes through three phases also. In his 20s, his willy is like an oak tree, mighty and hard. In his 30s and 40s, it’s like a birch, flexible but reliable. After his 50s, it’s like a Christmas tree.” “A Christmas tree?” the daughter asks. “Yes, dead from the root up and the balls are just for decoration.”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (21/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (21/2/19)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 158770


Eina! 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (21/2/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 158773


“Toemaar, dit sal nie byt nie!”
“ ek wiet, ma check hoe lyk daai gums!”

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (26/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/19)

Christos said:


> View attachment 159062


I think I am going to pass to take a puff on this model.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Asterix (26/2/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/2/19)

Asterix said:


> View attachment 159114


I had a real belly laugh with this one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (2/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (2/3/19)

.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/3/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Saintjie (6/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (9/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (9/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## lesvaches (10/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (11/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GregF (12/3/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (12/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (12/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (12/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (15/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/19)

Dunno what they're smoking...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (15/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Dunno what they're smoking...


First thing that came to mind was @SmokeyJoe and his "cheese" sauce

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Dunno what they're smoking...


I think this should be " blowing smoke up someone's ass" maybe they just read the instructions incorrectly

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/3/19)

Christos said:


> First thing that came to mind was @SmokeyJoe and his "cheese" sauce

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (18/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 160872


Are those his legs on the side or has his name changed to ballmax?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Asterix (18/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/3/19)

ok, enough jokes for a Monday...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (20/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (20/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CashKat88 (21/3/19)

What's for dinner?






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88 (23/3/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## GregF (25/3/19)

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## RainstormZA (26/3/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 161416


This is why using the right font helps...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## acorn (26/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 161676


or Bullterriers....





Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (27/3/19)

https://www.facebook.com/Divanspage/videos/317335585635357/


----------



## Drikusw (27/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Saintjie (27/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (29/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Christos (29/3/19)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 161939


That sure was a big mech in your pocket. Triple stack?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Drikusw (29/3/19)

Christos said:


> That sure was a big mech in your pocket. Triple stack?


More like triple sack....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (29/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (29/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Drikusw (29/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## CashKat88 (30/3/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Paul33 (31/3/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (31/3/19)

ATTENTION @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt (1/4/19)

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Saintjie (2/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Saintjie (3/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Saintjie (3/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## lesvaches (4/4/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 162631


tfw help! they fake!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/4/19)

With these sexy undies there is no chance in hell you're going to tell me ''I have a headache''

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Morix (7/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## CashKat88 (7/4/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ShamZ (8/4/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


He hasn't been replaced in bed. He should be getting ready for a threesome!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Saintjie (8/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Saintjie (9/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (9/4/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 163088



Ok, I think I might be a woman then, cause I read the whole post and never once looked at my thumb.......oh dear

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (9/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Saintjie (10/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)

Borat Mankini's are so last year...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Borat Mankini's are so last year...



I find this so disturbing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (11/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Borat Mankini's are so last year...



This could be used as an advert for some of the e-liquid profiles out there....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/4/19)

M.Adhir said:


> This could be used as an advert for some of the e-liquid profiles out there....


Hawaiian Breeze?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (12/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Hawaiian Breeze?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (12/4/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Hawaiian Breeze?


i dont mention names...
but there a few few fruity juices that taste like a$$ as well.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (12/4/19)

M.Adhir said:


> i dont mention names...
> but there a few few fruity juices that taste like a$$ as well.



You familiar with the taste then?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Borat Mankini's are so last year...


YOURS?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (12/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Borat Mankini's are so last year...


Not to worry @ARYANTO , there is now a cure for wet dreams. See above. Bloody disturbing!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (13/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


Anybody know the name of their closest airport?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (13/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Borat Mankini's are so last year...


@Cor

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/4/19)

Christos said:


> @Cor

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Saintjie (14/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/4/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## CashKat88 (15/4/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (15/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/19)

*STATUS : EPIC FAIL.*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (17/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



I think so, because when I pull up to the bank in my car, they close the blinds, post armed guards outside and lock the doors.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/19)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Saintjie (17/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Drikusw (18/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88 (18/4/19)

I know, too soon






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/4/19)

Anybody remember these ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Saintjie (19/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hardtail1969 (20/4/19)

Saintjie said:


> View attachment 164163


She's a keeper... 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Saintjie (20/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

Hubby : I bet you that you can’t sat anything that will make me happy and sad at the same time.

Wife: You have got the biggest **** out of all of your friends.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

zadiac said:


> I think so, because when I pull up to the bank in my car, they close the blinds, post armed guards outside and lock the doors.


They still allow you to park?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (20/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> They still allow you to park?



Very cautiously........lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Hardtail1969 (21/4/19)

Saintjie said:


> View attachment 164243


Poor puppy.. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Asterix (21/4/19)

zadiac said:


> Very cautiously........lol


It’s a trap I tell you!! They just want to clamp your wheels and call the repo man!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)

RISKY...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (21/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Saintjie (23/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## lesvaches (23/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/4/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (26/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (26/4/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (26/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/4/19)

Maybe the dildo belongs to an octopus

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Saintjie (27/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (27/4/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 164760
> 
> Maybe the dildo belongs to an octopus


But aren't dildo’s extinct flightless birds from some tropical island? 

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (27/4/19)

Raindance said:


> But aren't dildo’s extinct flightless birds from some tropical island?
> 
> Regards


Isn't there a hobbit called Dildo Baggins?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/19)

dangerous ground...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/4/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (30/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## RainstormZA (30/4/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/4/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (2/5/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (4/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


I own this t shirt. 
The wife bought it for me

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Drikusw (6/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (6/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/19)

Honey, do you think this stain will come out with cold water?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/19)

Our local mini bus "taxi" drivers love this mode.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Saintjie (15/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Saintjie (18/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (18/5/19)

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (19/5/19)

E=MC²





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/5/19)

CashKat88 said:


> E=MC²
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, that pic is copyrighted

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (19/5/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hey, that pic is copyrighted


Hahaha yeah well Albert seems to be having a good time 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (19/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/5/19)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 166854


Damn he needs to have some proheb or essentials. With those eyes he has some serious liver issues

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Saintjie (19/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. B (23/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. B (23/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. B (23/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (23/5/19)

Mr. B said:


> View attachment 167178



That's it. I'm leaving with the next Space X rocket outta here. This planet is not safe anymore...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (23/5/19)

Mr. B said:


> View attachment 167178


What a bunch of wankers @whatsinvape.com 

I rest my case.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (23/5/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (24/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


Spill red wine on it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (24/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## The_Fran (29/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## acorn (29/5/19)

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raindance (30/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


Even Siri turned my suggested “fun night out” down. Apparently charger size DOES count. Sigh!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (31/5/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## CashKat88 (31/5/19)

Going for a hike





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88 (31/5/19)

Come on Phil





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (1/6/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Going for a hike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gps coordinates please?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/19)

You want dirty ?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Saintjie (2/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## lesvaches (3/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (4/6/19)

a goodnite one ...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Bulldog (6/6/19)

@hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ARYANTO (6/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/6/19)

bit old but still worth giggle

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mr. B (12/6/19)

A classic tale






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Saintjie (14/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (15/6/19)

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (16/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 169344


Who you gonna call?!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (17/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 169480


Seriously boet, you make me seem normal...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## CashKat88 (17/6/19)

A bit late but still gold





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/6/19)

Raindance said:


> Seriously boet, you make me seem normal...
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 169574


True 

Sent from my ANE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## supermoto (18/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/6/19)

Come again?Say what?!?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/6/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/6/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/6/19)

WTF?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (24/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (24/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## lesvaches (26/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (26/6/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 170359


#TrueStory in greece!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/6/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (2/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (2/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (7/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (8/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (10/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (17/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/7/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (17/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. B (19/7/19)

.






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (22/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (22/7/19)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 172779



I am so grossed out now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (22/7/19)

zadiac said:


> I am so grossed out now


Me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (22/7/19)

zadiac said:


> I am so grossed out now




Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Drikusw (23/7/19)

zadiac said:


> I am so grossed out now


Imagine how the poor husband must feel.....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ShamZ (25/7/19)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 172971


In another version of the joke, his name is Ben Dover

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (30/7/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 173389


It is an old Egyptian hieroglyph from the first dynasty thought to warn that jumping over razor wire fence may remove genitals, roots and all.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Saintjie (31/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (31/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/7/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (1/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (2/8/19)

@Silver, please put in a rate of "hilarious" as well. Just clicking funny isn't what I'm feeling right now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## lesvaches (5/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CashKat88 (7/8/19)

.





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (14/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (14/8/19)

lesvaches said:


> View attachment 174677



Well now. That seems a bit extreme. The person trying to remove my balls, should bring a team to do it. A very large team.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (15/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## The_Fran (16/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (20/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mr. B (20/8/19)

.





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Saintjie (20/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (21/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (21/8/19)

.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (22/8/19)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 175521
> 
> .


Now I understand what it means to stake a claim...

Regards

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/8/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (24/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ddk1979 (24/8/19)

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## lesvaches (26/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## StompieZA (26/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


>



Is it just me that read that in Howards moms voice from Big Bang theory....LMAO!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (27/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Nailedit77 (28/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (28/8/19)

If anybody is interested in trying a new chocolate flavour, please let me know and I bring it to Vapecon for you. 

P.s I will discreetly pass it to you and will not judge





Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (28/8/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> If anybody is interested in trying a new chocolate flavour, please let me know and I bring it to Vapecon for you.
> 
> P.s I will discreetly pass it to you and will not judge
> 
> ...


Perhaps you can give us an indication of the initial taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (29/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (29/8/19)

Christos said:


> Perhaps you can give us an indication of the initial taste


Sorry won't be able to as chocolate gives me migraines. But I'm willing to PIF it to you with flight and accommodation in my bag for free!!!

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (29/8/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> Sorry won't be able to as chocolate gives me migraines. But I'm willing to PIF it to you with flight and accommodation in my bag for free!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Ill arrange the asprin

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (29/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (29/8/19)

Christos said:


> Ill arrange the asprin


I'm allergic to paracetamol, so can't take aspirin.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (29/8/19)

MRHarris1 said:


> I'm allergic to paracetamol, so can't take aspirin.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Theres a solution to that too! 
Ibuprofen?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MRHarris1 (29/8/19)

Christos said:


> Theres a solution to that too!
> Ibuprofen?


Cannot take ibuprofen due to severe asthma

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (30/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (30/8/19)

StompieZA said:


>



Nope. If you ONLY see 3 people with their hands up in the air, you seriously need some help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (31/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## lesvaches (31/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (31/8/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arthster (3/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Arthster (5/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (9/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA (10/9/19)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 423


You madam are a special kind of dirty.. The sweet kind

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (10/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (15/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## lesvaches (16/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SparkySA (16/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SparkySA (18/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## SparkySA (18/9/19)

Yup

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SparkySA (19/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SparkySA (19/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (20/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (22/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mr. B (28/9/19)

.





Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. B (28/9/19)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mr. B (6/10/19)

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/10/19)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (17/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (20/10/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 180713



Sorry, I tripped and fell this morning. Will fix it as soon as possible

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## CTRiaan (21/10/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 180789


Wahaha!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CTRiaan (23/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/19)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (6/11/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (6/11/19)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 182232


“For ****’s sake.”

Pleasure

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir (14/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/11/19)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (25/11/19)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CTRiaan (4/12/19)

Old, but funny

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (11/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (12/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (13/12/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


In the dark they all look the same anyhow...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/19)

ARYANTO said:


>


or ... No thank you , I HAVE ONE ALREADY WITH 2 EGGS .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (21/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (21/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (21/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (28/12/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (29/12/19)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (2/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (2/1/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 186528


The skills you learn in prison are just priceless.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (3/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (6/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (8/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (16/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (17/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (18/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (18/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (19/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/1/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/20)

.....lol true story

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/1/20)

lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (23/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (23/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (24/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (25/1/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (26/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (1/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShamZ (12/2/20)

hot.chillie35 said:


> View attachment 189932


The joke is cut off @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)

ShamZ said:


> The joke is cut off @hot.chillie35



Sorry about guys ... replaced it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)

Fred is 32 years old and he is still single.

One day a friend asked, "Why aren't you married? Can't you find a woman who will be a good wife?"

Fred replied, "Actually, I've found many women I wanted to marry, but when I bring them home to meet my parents, my mother doesn't like them."

His friend thinks for a moment and says, "I've got the perfect solution, just find a girl who's just like your mother."

A few months later they meet again and his friend says, "Did you find the perfect girl? Did your mother like her?"

With a frown on his face, Fred answers, "Yes, I found the perfect girl. She was just like my mother. You were right, my mother liked her very much."

The friend said, "Then what's the problem?"

Fred replied, "My father doesn't like her."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (13/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (13/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (14/2/20)

You dirty minded bastards!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

zadiac said:


> You dirty minded bastards!


Couldn't post these nice trees in the family friendly threads. Nature is beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/2/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mr. B (19/2/20)

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (19/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (20/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (20/2/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 190480


Beautiful landscape! Hell grow up to become a good artist.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (20/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Beautiful landscape! *Hell* grow up to become a good artist.



Hell is already grown up and it's not an artist, but the boy, yes, *he'll* be a good artist one day 


Sorry, I just couldn't resist

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

hot.chillie35 said:


> View attachment 190588


Chicken dinner!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)

Lofl

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (24/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## alex1501 (26/2/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 190858



Where is it? I think I'll move there.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> Where is it? I think I'll move there.


253 Gunt Street, CF10 1NR Cardiff

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## alex1501 (26/2/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> 253 Gunt Street, CF10 1NR Cardiff



Great, I'll start the arrengments. Love that place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)

lmfao

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (10/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (13/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (14/3/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (14/3/20)

I actually had the pleasure of meeting and spending some time with Chuck Norris a while ago. I went on one of those "cowboy experience" trips down in Texas and California where you take a herd of cows through Death Valley. A two week adventure type holiday.

Around night seven we were sitting around the camp fire having a discussion, or argument rather, trying to determine whom of us was the best and most genuine cowboy of the lot. One dude claimed the honours for he managed to stop a stampede man alone by charging ahead of the stampeding cows and blocking their path. I was not going to let him get away with that sissy stuff and claimed that my act of biting the head of a rattle snake i found in my bedding the previous morning way outclassed his feeble act. Then the next guy piped up with something and then the next, each claim being more exaggerated than the next

But through all of this arguing o'll Chuck did not say a single word. He just sat there quietly raking the coles of the fire back and forth with his penis. That settled the argument once and for all.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (14/3/20)

hot.chillie35 said:


> View attachment 191289


What is the similarity between Heinekin beer and making love on a rowboat?



Both are ******* close to water!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (15/3/20)

Raindance said:


> I actually had the pleasure of meeting and spending some time with Chuck Norris a while ago. I went on one of those "cowboy experience" trips down in Texas and California where you take a herd of cows through Death Valley. A two week adventure type holiday.
> 
> Around night seven we were sitting around the camp fire having a discussion, or argument rather, trying to determine whom of us was the best and most genuine cowboy of the lot. One dude claimed the honours for he managed to stop a stampede man alone by charging ahead of the stampeding cows and blocking their path. I was not going to let him get away with that sissy stuff and claimed that my act of biting the head of a rattle snake i found in my bedding the previous morning way outclassed his feeble act. Then the next guy piped up with something and then the next, each claim being more exaggerated than the next
> 
> ...


Brokeback mountain ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (15/3/20)

Why is there no emoji for "F#cking hilarious!"?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (18/3/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 192412


So its not only cyclists that stay alive at one point five? Interesting!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/3/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (26/3/20)

Thoughts go out to all single woman during this time...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (26/3/20)

Adephi said:


> Thoughts go out to all single woman during this time...
> 
> View attachment 192944



Plak hom met superglue my tannie, superglue. The show must go on!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (26/3/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 2


----------



## Resistance (26/3/20)

Adephi said:


> Thoughts go out to all single woman during this time...
> 
> View attachment 192944


I think she need WOOD GLUE!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (26/3/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (27/3/20)

Resistance said:


> I think she need WOOD GLUE!



Also, no one asks: How the hell did she do that? (I'm having images in my head that I can't get out)

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (27/3/20)

zadiac said:


> Also, no one asks: How the hell did she do that? (I'm having images in my head that I can't get out)


What can she do with a real one? Thats the real scary part.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (27/3/20)

Adephi said:


> What can she do with a real one? Thats the real scary part.



Yeah, that's even scarier

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## leila_mcdonald (29/3/20)

hot.chillie35 said:


> View attachment 191199


That's a good one, haha!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (1/4/20)

zadiac said:


> Also, no one asks: How the hell did she do that? (I'm having images in my head that I can't get out)


Foreplay did it!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (5/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (11/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor (14/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (16/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (17/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (20/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (20/4/20)

Proves Trump is an old c......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (21/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (26/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (26/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (26/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 194656


Wonder who is/was the original owner ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (29/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (29/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (30/4/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (1/5/20)

hot.chillie35 said:


> View attachment 195286


Because he's got a camel toe!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (3/5/20)

WesleyDB said:
Candles are definitely a critical item in south Africa
_Exactly, there are many women home alone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (3/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (8/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (8/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (9/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## alex1501 (20/5/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/5/20)

As per Dlamini-Zuma's executive order...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## alex1501 (23/5/20)

If you have few minutes to spare:


Just click on "watch on youtube"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (23/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/5/20)

alex1501 said:


> If you have few minutes to spare:



Vid is blocked

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (23/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Vid is blocked



Thanks, fixed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (23/5/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Vid is blocked


Open on YouTube

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3 | Can relate 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (27/5/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (30/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/5/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (3/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (11/6/20)

One of those days...

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (11/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (11/6/20)

Adephi said:


> One of those days...



This takes the cake!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (12/6/20)

Resistance said:


> This takes the cake!



Nope. It's takes the poop.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/6/20)

Adephi said:


> One of those days...



Wat n k@k video

Reactions: Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/6/20)

Adephi said:


> One of those days...



I can’t believe shit like this happens

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (12/6/20)

Paul33 said:


> I can’t believe shit like this happens


That just proves it does. Shit happens!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (12/6/20)

Adephi said:


> One of those days...




I might do this at the UIF offices !

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (12/6/20)

Adephi said:


> One of those days...



Die k@k sal spat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (12/6/20)

vicTor said:


> I might do this at the UIF offices !


No. id rather invite her to join of I was you, she's a pro!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (12/6/20)

Resistance said:


> No. id rather invite her to join of I was you, she's a pro!



That's the one thing that gets me. How is it possible to just drop one on demand. I heard of burping and farting on demand but this is on completely another level. Surely it involves more than just a healthy fibre diet.

And how does the rest of the restaurant just carry on like nothing is wrong.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (12/6/20)

Adephi said:


> That's the one thing that gets me. How is it possible to just drop one on demand. I heard of burping and farting on demand but this is on completely another level. Surely it involves more than just a healthy fibre diet.
> 
> And how does the rest of the restaurant just carry on like nothing is wrong.


She had it in for them

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Resistance (12/6/20)

That dude from jackass, does it all the time he sh!ts on demand.


Adephi said:


> That's the one thing that gets me. How is it possible to just drop one on demand. I heard of burping and farting on demand but this is on completely another level. Surely it involves more than just a healthy fibre diet.
> 
> And how does the rest of the restaurant just carry on like nothing is wrong.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (12/6/20)

Resistance said:


> That dude from jackass, does it all the time he sh!ts on demand.



Yeah but he had so many things up there in the past things just tend to go.

Maybe thats the answer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (14/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (15/6/20)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 198503


Must be a b!c

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (16/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (17/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (20/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (20/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (20/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (20/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (22/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (22/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (23/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (24/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (24/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (24/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (24/6/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (24/6/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (29/6/20)

I've been going to the wrong bars...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/6/20)

Adephi said:


> I've been going to the wrong bars...



Nee donner. Dankie maar nee dankie

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (29/6/20)

Adephi said:


> I've been going to the wrong bars...




In some cases it also causes the "Perfect Point"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Drikusw (3/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (4/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## zadiac (4/7/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 200155


Yup. That's me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (4/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Resistance (4/7/20)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 200212


It means next time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (9/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/7/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (13/7/20)

I wanted to put this in the Song of the day thread but then I thought it wouldn't be appropriate

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## DavyH (15/7/20)

Everyone has an opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (18/7/20)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 201657


Have you tried Hooters?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (18/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (18/7/20)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 201698


There is no rating icon for this...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (22/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (22/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (22/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (22/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (23/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Christos (23/7/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 202102


Take it easy on the baked beans....

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Jengz (23/7/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 202102


Shame bud, looks like 1 of your resurgence mods had a baterry vent in your onty.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (23/7/20)

Jengz said:


> Shame bud, looks like 1 of your resurgence mods had a baterry vent in your onty.



bwhaaa haaa haa ha !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (23/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (25/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DavyH (25/7/20)

Watching the ‘My fellow South Africans’ show like

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (25/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (25/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## DavyH (27/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (28/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DavyH (28/7/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Christos (30/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (30/7/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/7/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## DavyH (31/7/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 202782



Give it five minutes. It's pretty good.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (1/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Mr. B (6/8/20)

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Mr. B (6/8/20)

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Mr. B (6/8/20)

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (7/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## ARYANTO (7/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (8/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (8/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DavyH (10/8/20)

Edit: not really my usual thing, but I’m so over this woman.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (11/8/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 203943

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mr. B (11/8/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> View attachment 203943


I opened this thread while having lunch at my desk and I suddenly lost my appetite...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos (11/8/20)

Mr. B said:


> I opened this thread while having lunch at my desk and I suddenly lost my appetite...


Cream cheese?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (11/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/8/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 15


----------



## Grand Guru (14/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (16/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (16/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## supermoto (16/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (16/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## ARYANTO (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Christos (17/8/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


Sending this to my mother in law

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Room Fogger (17/8/20)

Christos said:


> Sending this to my mother in law


Don’t eat anything if you visit there again!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (17/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Christos (17/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


>



This was epic

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (19/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (22/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/8/20)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 205037


Story of my life

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (27/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## RoddieJ (27/8/20)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 205696

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (27/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (28/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (29/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/8/20)

Wishful thinking...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Christos (30/8/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/8/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (1/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (3/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (3/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (4/9/20)

Went to the pharmacy last night and asked for some blue pills (wink wink). She winked and said "planning a good night" yeah I said, twins are coming over.

Went to the pharmacist this morning and asked for some deep heat, she said " I am worried what you are going to do with that. Don't worry I said, the twins did not show up.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (7/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Christos (8/9/20)

@Jengz

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## RayDeny (9/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/20)

@Christos

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (9/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## RayDeny (10/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (11/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (14/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (15/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (17/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (17/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (17/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## RayDeny (18/9/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (18/9/20)

RayDeny said:


> View attachment 207891



This is not a dirty joke. It's a fact.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)

zadiac said:


> This is not a dirty joke. It's a fact.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (18/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (18/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (19/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Adephi (21/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## RayDeny (25/9/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## zadiac (25/9/20)

RayDeny said:


> View attachment 208660



Pfft.....women. It's disgusting how she wears her mask I tell you. Had to download this picture to keep so I can show others how NOT to wear a mask.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (25/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


Taking things too literally!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>



Imagine walking into your girlfriends room for the first time and she has this on the wall... hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (25/9/20)

Would be a lot worse if it was your mothers room.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## THE REAPER (25/9/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Imagine walking into your girlfriends room for the first time and she has this on the wall... hahahaha


Worst is there are no brakes lol.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/9/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Imagine walking into your girlfriends room for the first time and she has this on the wall... hahahaha


I would marry her

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (26/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (26/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (26/9/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (26/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Christos (26/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Christos (29/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (29/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Angelskeeper (29/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Angelskeeper (29/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/9/20)

Angelskeeper said:


> View attachment 209200


Pass. . .

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/9/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/9/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Angelskeeper (30/9/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/10/20)

Uhmmmm.... Nope!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (2/10/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/20)

*Health Report: Two-Faced bitches still only need one mask*...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Angelskeeper (5/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


>



Is that you @DavyH ???

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (5/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Is that you @DavyH ???



Bugger. My secret is out.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (6/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (7/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 2


----------



## vicTor (7/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Adephi (7/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 7


----------



## THE REAPER (7/10/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 210067


I like the year.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/10/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


Only difference is the other 3 are useful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (9/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (9/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/10/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 210323


I dont see a problem with that

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (10/10/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I dont see a problem with that


Agree, welcome in my church any day of the week.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Angelskeeper (11/10/20)

Only in South Africa...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Angelskeeper (11/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Resistance (11/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


I sell those edible casings

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (11/10/20)

Angelskeeper said:


> View attachment 209813


Ja he's a box(translate to a suitable language)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (12/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (12/10/20)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 210615


I do this all the time fyi!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (12/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## RayDeny (13/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## RayDeny (13/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (13/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/10/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 210683


Ek kry eerder covid

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## takes (13/10/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 210683


use it or not... either way your hands will be dirty

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (15/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (18/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (18/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zadiac (18/10/20)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 210683



I think this guy is enjoying it way too much.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/10/20)

Nicky Whelan. The only good thing to come out of OZ

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/10/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Nicky Whelan. The only good thing to come out of OZ
> 
> View attachment 211086


Wanneer ek dood gaan wil ek terug kom as haar handoek

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (19/10/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Nicky Whelan. The only good thing to come out of OZ
> 
> View attachment 211086



Hell no man, ... she needs a good feed.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (19/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (20/10/20)

Stranger said:


> Hell no man, ... she needs a good feed.



Nothing lots of protein won't fix

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (20/10/20)

Maybe, but right now that would be like making love to a bag of spanners.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (20/10/20)

At the nude beach ...
''Look , she's wearing a bikini''
'' Wonder what she's hiding ?''

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/10/20)

Stranger said:


> Maybe, but right now that would be like making love to a bag of spanners.


Thats some damn high quality spanners to tighten my nuts

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (21/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (21/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Stranger (21/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Stranger (21/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stranger (21/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/10/20)

Stranger said:


>



That is actually a common misconception. What "Doggy style" actually means is: You sit and beg for it next to the bed, while she just rolls over and goes to sleep.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/20)

Poll on My Broadband
*Should vaping be treated as smoking? *[SOME REPLIES]
''No, that's like comparing masturbation to sex, saying it's the same thing''
reply from another member
''Do you have sufficient experience to make that determination?''

''Is the government not just pissed at the challenge from BATSA in court earlier this year? Seems like strange timing with a bit of spite thrown in. They must not be challenged or face consequence.''

''Vaping is worse than smoking, at least with smokers the cloud of smoke is smaller, vaping makes these massive clouds that you can't as easily avoid.''

''I never saw the appeal of some of the [vape] flavours. It's like having tea flavoured coffee.''

''I mean look, the thing about vaping is... well... imho I keep on holding out for the starter note because
it looks like you are about to play a recorder (the flute).
In other words, you look like a p*es.''

''But vapers tend to treat it as if its just normal to blow vapour everywhere. And the same goes for incense as per a prior question. I don't want to sit at work or in a restaurant smelling your cheap ass Chinese ground up dolphins.''

''Well said, it is fairly common for people to start on high nic and MTL and graduate down to lower nic and DTL.
But I suppose it takes a wanker to know a wanker.''

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/20)

This is apparently a top seller at xxxxxx.com...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/20)

Another unsolved murder mystery

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (23/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (23/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (26/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Christos (26/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


@vicTor the universe has spoken

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (26/10/20)

Christos said:


> @vicTor the universe has spoken



yes she has been speaking to me a long time now ...lol

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Dislike 1


----------



## ARYANTO (28/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/20)

@vicTor what you been up to bud??

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (28/10/20)

Paul33 said:


> @vicTor what you been up to bud??
> 
> View attachment 212052



ok ! the secrets out !

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/20)

vicTor said:


> ok ! the secrets out !


My bad

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (28/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (29/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (30/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (30/10/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/20)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (1/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (1/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (2/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (2/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (3/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (3/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (3/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (3/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (4/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (4/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (4/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Paul33 (4/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (4/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (4/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (5/11/20)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 212659



Ag fok Marelize!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (5/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (6/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (6/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (6/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (7/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (7/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (8/11/20)

...

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (11/11/20)

This guys is Youtube gold

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (11/11/20)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> This guys is Youtube gold



So , what can I say, someone is gonna eat shitty underpants! I am convinced some of the HE gear enthusiasts on this forum have totally looked at these hacks and will be disgusted at the comments made.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## zadiac (12/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


>



Well, if she starts arguing, you know what to do...

Reactions: Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stranger (12/11/20)

I am staying out of your yard

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Christos (12/11/20)

Stranger said:


> I am staying out of your yard







I see his accident has had some positive benefits....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/11/20)

Info for parents ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (15/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (17/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## zadiac (17/11/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 214058



Yup. Agree.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (18/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## vicTor (18/11/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/11/20)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 214203


We must have the same WhatsApp friends/groups, received this one earlier today as well

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SmokeyJoe (19/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ddk1979 (19/11/20)

.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (24/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (24/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (25/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (25/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/11/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (27/11/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (1/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (1/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (2/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (3/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (3/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 215738

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (3/12/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


>


Weirdo!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (3/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (5/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (5/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (5/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (5/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## vicTor (5/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (5/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (5/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (5/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (7/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ddk1979 (7/12/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (8/12/20)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (8/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/12/20)

ARYANTO said:


>


I know the non-Pc version: P#@&% or Pistons...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (9/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (9/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ddk1979 (9/12/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ddk1979 (9/12/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (9/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (9/12/20)

Is Elon Musk choosing NASA project names now?

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (10/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (10/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (10/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (10/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ddk1979 (10/12/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (10/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ddk1979 (10/12/20)

.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (10/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (13/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (13/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (13/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Paul33 (13/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11 | Creative 1


----------



## vicTor (14/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (14/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (14/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (15/12/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (16/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (16/12/20)

The internet completely destroyed my mind..

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (17/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9 | Useful 1


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (18/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (28/12/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (28/12/20)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (28/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (29/12/20)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Resistance (29/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 217802


Santa should do the same next year to the idiots that came up with sugar and fat free cola cola and other cold drinks, yoghurt and other dairy products.
Cafiene and thienne free coffee and tea and perhaps drop a few of these

under their Xmas trees or maybe just force the shit down their throats. For next year Xmas.
That would be nice.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## DavyH (4/1/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 217801



But what would we do without the entire government?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Room Fogger (4/1/21)

DavyH said:


> But what would we do without the entire government?


Save a looootttttttt of money?

Reactions: Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (7/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (7/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 12


----------



## Resistance (7/1/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (8/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (8/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (13/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (14/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (15/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## vicTor (15/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/1/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 219482



What duck?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (15/1/21)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 218561



...and we're ruled by ... Counts?....errr...mmmm.....wait....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/1/21)

I still haven't found the duck..... what duck?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (15/1/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I still haven't found the duck..... what duck?



bottom right corner, how horny are you ?

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (18/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (19/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Raindance (19/1/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 219877


Here I am!

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (19/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (20/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (21/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## vicTor (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## vicTor (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## vicTor (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/1/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 220185


True, very true

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (22/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (22/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (22/1/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (22/1/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (23/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (23/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 17


----------



## Drikusw (23/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 16


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/1/21)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 220309


Hahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/1/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (26/1/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (26/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 13


----------



## Drikusw (28/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (28/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## vicTor (28/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Resistance (28/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Resistance (28/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Resistance (28/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (30/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (30/1/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Grand Guru (31/1/21)

ARYANTO said:


>


It’s “our bank account too!”

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Drikusw (1/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (4/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (4/2/21)

ARYANTO said:


>



There's a Ferrari?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (6/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (6/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Adephi (7/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Adephi (8/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## zadiac (9/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (9/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (11/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## vicTor (12/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 15


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 13 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 13


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/2/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 222442


Hahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hahaha


I use this one a lot with friends and some customers

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (13/2/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 222442


I concur what @SmokeyJoe said. 

Made me lol really good

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## Paul33 (13/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 14 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/2/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 222452


Mine wasn’t even cheap, they don’t make it the way the used to. Thinking of getting 80 grit, nothing survives that and guaranteed you arse wipes itself out of fear.

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## RainstormZA (13/2/21)

W


Paul33 said:


> View attachment 222450


Winner winner, chicken dinner!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Useful 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/21)

LMFAO

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/21)

Hmmm

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (23/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (24/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 13 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/2/21)

You're on a roll @Paul33

Reactions: Agree 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> You're on a roll @Paul33


Why thank you kindly!

you have inspired me now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (26/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (27/2/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 223635


Specials on graters?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 14 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/2/21)

A brothel madam opened the door one evening to see a rather dignified, well-dressed good looking man in his 50s standing there.

“May I help you?” she asked. 
“I want to see Valerie,” the man replied. 
“Sir, Valerie is one of our most expensive ladies ... Perhaps you would prefer someone else,” said the madam. 
“No. I must see Valerie,” was the man’s reply. 

Just then, Valerie appeared and announced to the man that she charged R10,000 a visit. 
Without hesitation, the man pulled out ten thousand rands, and gave it to Valerie, and they went upstairs. 
After about an hour, the man calmly left. 

The next night, the same man appeared again, demanding to see Valerie. 
Valerie explained that no-one had ever come back two nights in a row, as it was simply too expensive, and there were no discounts, and the price was still R10,000. 
Again the man pulled out the money, gave it to Valerie and they went upstairs. 
After an hour, like before, he left. 

The following night the man was there again!
Everyone was astounded that he had come for the third consecutive night ... he paid Valerie and they went upstairs. 
After their "session", Valerie questioned the man. 
“No one has ever been with me three nights in a row. Where are you from?” she asked. 
The man replied, “Bloemfontein in the Free State” 
“Really” she said. “I have family in Bloemfontein.” 
“I know,” said the man, “Your father died, and I am your sister’s attorney. 
She asked me to give you your R30,000 inheritance.” 

The moral of the story is that three things in life are certain: Death; Taxes and; Being screwed by a lawyer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/2/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (28/2/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (28/2/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (3/3/21)

hot.chillie35 said:


> View attachment 223993


Because you said it!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (5/3/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (7/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (7/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (7/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (8/3/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (8/3/21)

ARYANTO said:


>



Yes you do. It's happened many times to me. I can testify to that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (8/3/21)

Talking about cheating

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 13 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (9/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Resistance (9/3/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 224342


What food?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (11/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 224639


Guys, excuse my ignorance, I do not follow the Kardashiens, is the lady sitting next to the redheaded grandson of that hotel chain boss the one the Queen is calling ‘Not White’?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/3/21)

Raindance said:


> Guys, excuse my ignorance, I do not follow the Kardashiens, is the lady sitting next to the redheaded grandson of that hotel chain boss the one the Queen is calling ‘Not White’?
> 
> Regards



Meghan Markle refers to herself as "a person of colour", as her mother is apparently an African American. 
African Americans don't care whether one of their parents happened to be white, or any nationality for that matter, they consider partial African American as African American {full stop}


----------



## vicTor (12/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (13/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## vicTor (13/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (14/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Drikusw (14/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/3/21)

A man with no arms and legs is sunbathing on a beach.

He is approached by three beautiful women, who look at him with pitying expressions.

The first asks him if he has ever been hugged.

He shakes his head, so she gives him a big hug.

The second asks if he’s ever been kissed.

He shakes his head and she kisses him.

The third asks him if he’s ever been fucked.

He shakes his head, his eyes lighting up.

“Well, you are now,” she says. “The tide’s coming in.”

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/3/21)

A guy goes to the supermarket and notices an attractive woman waving at him…

She says hello.

He’s rather taken aback because he can’t place where he knows her from.

So he says, "Do you know me?"

To which she replies: "I think you’re the father of one of my kids."

Now his mind travels back to the only time he has ever been unfaithful to his wife and says: "My God, are you the stripper from my bachelor party that I made love to on the pool table with all my buddies watching while your partner whipped my butt with wet celery?"

She looks into his eyes and says calmly: "Uhh, no, I’m your son’s teacher."

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/3/21)

A clearly drunk old man walks over and says to him, "Hey boy! Guess what! I saw your little sister naked! Wotcha gonna do about it pussy?"

The guy says "Nothing. Go and sit down and leave me alone."

10 minutes later the old man comes back and says "Oy young fella! I once touched your Granny's muff! Take a swing of you dare!"

The guy says "I told you before to leave me alone! Go away!"

Another 10 minutes pass and the old man stumbles back over to the guy and slurs, "Listen here you little turd! I f@#ked your mom! Fight me you *****!"

At this point the guy loses his temper and yells to the old man, "Quit trying to get a rise out of me you drunk old prick! I'm not going to fight you! Go home Dad!"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/3/21)

A college professor is experiencing a “slow-down” in his sex-life with his wife…

… so he is trying to figure out how to spice it up. He is hearing that there is a foreign student who has a lot of luck with girls on the campus so he decides to ask him for advice.

“Paolo, how are you doing it?” 

“Well, professor, right before I am about to do it with a girl, I whip my junk out and slam it on a wall 3 times. Girls love it for some reason.”

The professor decides to take the rest of the day off to surprise his wife and have a “romantic” afternoon.

He comes home and hears that his wife is taking a shower. He undresses and walks into the bathroom. There is steam on the shower glass so his wife is not seeing him just yet…

… He whips out his “package” and slams it on the glass shower door 3 times.

His wife jumps up and down excitedly: “Paolo, is that you?”

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (15/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (15/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (15/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (15/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (15/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Resistance (15/3/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (15/3/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Resistance (15/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Resistance (15/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Resistance (15/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/3/21)

Lol ... She shud be lucky

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (16/3/21)

Uummmm

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (20/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (20/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (21/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (21/3/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (21/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Drikusw (24/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## traulstone (25/3/21)

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (26/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 226039


On the table, bottom right hand corner.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (26/3/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 226039

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Munro31 (28/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (28/3/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 226048



That's not funny, it's disturbing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/3/21)

Munro31 said:


> View attachment 226235



 I want to polish it!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA (30/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (31/3/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (31/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (31/3/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 226475


Wahaha!!!! It's like that stupid movie Twilight, "a woman's journey through beastiality and necrofilia"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Viper_SA (6/4/21)

Werf etter - iemand wat die hane en henne uit die hok jaag om die kuikens te naa!. I work with a lot of these people

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (8/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (8/4/21)

ARYANTO said:


>



Her hair must be dyed. A blonde can't think that fast.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (10/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (10/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (18/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (18/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (18/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## JordanEpic (21/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (21/4/21)

Shoe colour
Cleavage 
Cabinet door
Flushing mechanism
Is that a penis

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## JordanEpic (22/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (22/4/21)

JordanEpic said:


> View attachment 228091


Never a good thing to find on a date

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## JordanEpic (22/4/21)

No one ever catches the toilet roll, except for @Resistance

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (22/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (22/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## MarcoSwarts (22/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## JordanEpic (22/4/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (24/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## supermoto (26/4/21)

The following could offend some people hence my posting of it in this section.
It contains new humane methods of executing prisoners.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/4/21)

supermoto said:


> The following could offend some people hence my posting of it in this section.
> It contains new humane methods of executing prisoners.



Hahahaha noooooooo thats so wrong

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Munro31 (26/4/21)

Can we book tickets?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (26/4/21)

Can we get this in SA? Please?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (26/4/21)

And the


Grand Guru said:


> Shoe colour
> Cleavage
> Cabinet door
> Flushing mechanism
> Is that a penis


 Toilet roll.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Resistance (26/4/21)

supermoto said:


> The following could offend some people hence my posting of it in this section.
> It contains new humane methods of executing prisoners.



Humane.ha ha ha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## JordanEpic (27/4/21)

"The head ripping off machine"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JordanEpic (27/4/21)

And the award for father of the year goes to...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/4/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 228697


Wahaha i almost pissed myself

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Paul33 (30/4/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JordanEpic (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## JordanEpic (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## JordanEpic (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (30/4/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Creative 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (4/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (7/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DavyH (8/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (8/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 229273


Turning a guy gay in 5 seconds. That has to be a new record

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/5/21)

Father's Day is when you thank your dad for providing the sperm which gave birth to you.
Mother's Day is when you thank your mom for not swallowing...

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (10/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (10/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 5


----------



## Paul33 (12/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## JordanEpic (13/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (13/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (14/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (14/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (14/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (14/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (19/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (21/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Drikusw (21/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (22/5/21)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 230294



Nee man!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (25/5/21)

Just saying

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (25/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (25/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (26/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (26/5/21)

End of the discussion

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/5/21)

Grand Guru said:


> End of the discussion


Bliksem
Lyk of sy n awesome persoonlikheid het

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (29/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/5/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (29/5/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 230970


@Silver ?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/5/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (30/5/21)

Raindance said:


> @Silver ?
> 
> Regards



oh my word, that’s hilarious @Raindance & @Dela Rey Steyn !
Only problem is the plate of chips is not big enough! 
Ask @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (30/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (30/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (31/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (31/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (31/5/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## vicTor (1/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (1/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/6/21)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 231217


Wahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (3/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## vicTor (4/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (4/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (4/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (4/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (4/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (4/6/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 231470

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (4/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 231473

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (5/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 231473


Confused?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (6/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (6/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ddk1979 (8/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (13/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (13/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (16/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (16/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (16/6/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (16/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (16/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (17/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Mr. B (21/6/21)

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (21/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (22/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (23/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 232803



Flat hanging boobs, ugly face and cellulite everywhere. What's not to love?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/6/21)

zadiac said:


> Flat hanging boobs, ugly face and cellulite everywhere. What's not to love?



Beauty is in the eye of the beerholder....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Angelskeeper (23/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (23/6/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beerholder....



Yup. You need lots of beers for that...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (23/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/21)

zadiac said:


> Flat hanging boobs, ugly face and cellulite everywhere. What's not to love?


The expression on the boy's face sums it up quite nicely!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (23/6/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 232833



The story of my life.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (23/6/21)

Grand Guru said:


> The expression on the boy's face sums it up quite nicely!



He's young and have raging hormones. He'll tap anything at that age.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Angelskeeper (23/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Angelskeeper (23/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## DavyH (23/6/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> View attachment 232871



You’re right.

My wife thought it was hilarious.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (24/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 6


----------



## Munro31 (24/6/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 232920


Yes, yes I do.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor (24/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (24/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (25/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/21)

look again

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (26/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Timwis (26/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## RainstormZA (26/6/21)

Lol. I went shopping yesterday and saw this...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (26/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (26/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Angelskeeper (26/6/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (29/6/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (30/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (30/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (30/6/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (30/6/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 233474


Also known as "The fastest way to get a kick in the nuts."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/6/21)

Aeronautical Question:

As clever as you might be, I’ll be surprised if you actually get this right but you will get it once you see the answer. 

They say it is common sense but here is a Clue: Just remember that a helicopter's blade (in cross-section) is shaped like an airplane's wing, and both catch air giving lift. Now answer the question.... 

This should be an easy quiz for those who have even a modicum of knowledge about aircraft. However, the answer may surprise you. 

The Question: "What is the primary advantage of rotary winged aircraft over fixed-winged aircraft?”































Don't worry, I got it wrong too......

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (1/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 6


----------



## Timwis (2/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (3/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (4/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (5/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 5


----------



## Paul33 (6/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (6/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/7/21)

Go here and search for "he would be complaining to Wikipedia"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Niehaus

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/7/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Go here and search for "he would be complaining to Wikipedia"
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Niehaus


What a legacy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (7/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## supermoto (8/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## supermoto (8/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## supermoto (8/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## supermoto (8/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (8/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 234325


Sounds like a Friday night....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (8/7/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 234325


Where did you get my baby pic?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (9/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (9/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (9/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (9/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (13/7/21)

Yes, even thus thread gets a taste if what's happening in the country

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (14/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (15/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 3


----------



## Paul33 (15/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (15/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## supermoto (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## supermoto (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## supermoto (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## supermoto (16/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## supermoto (16/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## supermoto (16/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## supermoto (16/7/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## supermoto (16/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## supermoto (16/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## supermoto (16/7/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/7/21)

supermoto said:


> View attachment 234951



This reminds me of a t-shirt I saw at Innie-bos a couple of years back:

"Kak onfiks maar gretig, sal onder le en cheer"

Translation: "Very unfit, but willing. Will lie on my back and cheer"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (16/7/21)

Me, since age 55

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ShamZ (16/7/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 11


----------



## vicTor (18/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (18/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/7/21)

@RainstormZA @Timwis @Ashwis

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (21/7/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> @RainstormZA @Timwis @Ashwis
> View attachment 235254


It's f**king hot!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (21/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (22/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## Paul33 (23/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (25/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (28/7/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 3


----------



## Adephi (30/7/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (30/7/21)

I’m not sure what the job is but she’s hired

Reactions: Funny 8 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ARYANTO (31/7/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (5/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## supermoto (11/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## supermoto (11/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/8/21)

supermoto said:


> View attachment 236679


I need this...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (12/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (13/8/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (14/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (14/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (16/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## supermoto (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## supermoto (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## supermoto (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## supermoto (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## supermoto (19/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO (21/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (21/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/8/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (21/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (21/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (23/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (24/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (27/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stranger (27/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stranger (27/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Stranger (27/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Stranger (27/8/21)



Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (27/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (29/8/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Viper_SA (30/8/21)

What did the boy with no hands
get for Christmas?

Gloves!... 

Just kidding, I don't know what
he got, he hasn't opened his presents yet.!!!

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (1/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Paul33 (1/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (2/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (2/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ddk1979 (2/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ddk1979 (2/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (3/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/21)

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (5/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (5/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (7/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (7/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (7/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## zadiac (7/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 238637



That's why I went over to vaping. I was smoking two packs a day!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (9/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Useful 3 | Creative 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (9/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 238810


Giving people with tattoos a bad name since 1992

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (9/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (10/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 238897

Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Grand Guru (10/9/21)

Watching the new f@king Barbie movie tonight (faking it) with the kids and thanking god the tablet is charged

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ARYANTO (11/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (11/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 239014


And that boys and girls, are how babies are made

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (11/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Mr. B (13/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 239202


That's Rule 34 for you...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (15/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (16/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (19/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (20/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (20/9/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (21/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (24/9/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (24/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/9/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/9/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 240087


Damn women

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (26/9/21)

@DarthBranMuffin @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (27/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (28/9/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


>


Tieflike liete

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (2/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (2/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (2/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (2/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (2/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/10/21)

ivc_mixer said:


>


Eish...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (5/10/21)

ARYANTO said:


> Eish...



Sy wou maar net piele lyk vir sondag

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/21)

zadiac said:


> Sy wou maar net piele lyk vir sondag


Skerp !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (5/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (5/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/10/21)

*... and yet some people wonder why I'm not married ...*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (10/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (11/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/10/21)

The comments...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA (11/10/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> The comments...
> 
> View attachment 241262
> View attachment 241263
> ...



People can be so mean...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (11/10/21)

Juffrou vra vir Jannie: "Jannie, as jy 5 toffies het en Pietie vra vir 1. Hoeveel toffies het jy nou?"
Jannie: "5 Juffrou, Pietie se poes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Viper_SA (11/10/21)

What do you call a guy who just knocked out your front teeth? Poeth!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/10/21)

Reminds me of a joke which can only really be told in Afrikaans, don't like the word, but here goes.

Seun kom by sy pa en vra "Pa, wat is die verskil tussen 'n doos en 'n poes?"
Sy pa gee hom so 'n lang kyk soos net 'n pa kan doen en sê toe "Volg my"
Die seun is bietjie skrikkerig want hy dink hy gaan nou gedonder word maar hulle stap toe verby die badkamer na die pa se kamer toe. Daar maak die pa sy bedkassie oop en haal 'n ou Scope magazine uit. Die seun is onmiddelik geïntereseerd en sit langs sy pa op die bed. Met die maak sy pa sommer die boek oop op die middelste bladsy. Seun sit daar met moerse groot oë.
Sy pa wys sommer onmiddelik ook na die onderkant van die foto en sê "Seun, sien jy daai sterretjie daarso?"
Seun "Uhm, j-ja. Ja pa."
Pa "Nou dit wat onder daai sterretjie is, dis 'n doos. Die ou wat daai sterretjie daar gesit het, hy's 'n poes!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Viper_SA (11/10/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> don't like the word



I'll shut up then  because with the day I've had and am still having I've used that word more than I can count

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA (11/10/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Die ou wat daai sterretjie daar gesit het, hy's 'n poes!



Exactly how I feel about the guy who just hit the button to start our loadshedding  almost an hour late too. Just when I thought I might squeeze in a pit stop.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (12/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 3


----------



## Raindance (12/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 241332


And not a single regret, ever. Well, not really, we find other shit to blame.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Paul33 (12/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (13/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (15/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (15/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (15/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (15/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (16/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (16/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Viper_SA (18/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 3 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/10/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 241792


*Slow Clap

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## GerrieP (18/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 15


----------



## Paul33 (20/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (20/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (20/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (20/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (20/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (20/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (20/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (21/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (21/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## vicTor (22/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (22/10/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 242086



aaand that's enough internet for me today...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Mr. B (22/10/21)

vicTor said:


> View attachment 242086


That's because you are drinking a cumpuccino

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/10/21)

Mr. B said:


> That's because you are drinking a cumpuccino


Hint: Thats not cream

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (22/10/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Hint: Thats not cream


It is!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/10/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It is!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (23/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (24/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## GerrieP (25/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (25/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (25/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (26/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA (27/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Viper_SA (27/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (27/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 16


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/10/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 242726


Would be an awesome South African remake

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (29/10/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Would be an awesome South African remake


I see a country song in this one!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (29/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (29/10/21)

Words of wisdom!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (30/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (30/10/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (30/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (30/10/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## ARYANTO (31/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (31/10/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (2/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (2/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (2/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (3/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (3/11/21)

@DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## GerrieP (4/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stranger (5/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stranger (5/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (5/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stranger (5/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stranger (5/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stranger (5/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (5/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (8/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 243548


Im confused on so many levels

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 243548



Who wants 50 shades of grey if you can have five fingers of freaky...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Viper_SA (8/11/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im confused on so many levels



No need to be confused. I'll explain: either one of those "fingers" are for pointing at your boss and telling him to "sit on it and spin"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/11/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Im confused on so many levels


It's the old adage : No glove, no love...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (9/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Morix (10/11/21)

I literally farted while laughing.. The nerve of this duck.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Morix (10/11/21)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 243624


Se vir hulle gister aand was jy nog fine, maar nou vanoggend skiet jy stof.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (10/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (12/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zadiac (12/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 243804



What fingernails?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (12/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (12/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/11/21)

*A young guy walks into a drug store. 
He says to the cashier, “I’ve been invited to dinner at my girlfriend’s house. 
Afterwards I hope there’s a chance I get lucky, if you know what I mean.”

The cashier responds, “I assume you’ll be needing condoms, then?” 
He gives him a pack. The guy pays and heads for the door, before he smiles, turns around, and comes back. “You know what, her mom is pretty hot too, I think I’ll take another pack”.

Later in the day, while he’s at the dinner, the guy sits at the table but doesn’t say a word. 
The girlfriend’s mother ask him to say grace. He prays, prays, and prays. 
After he’s finally done, his girlfriend tells him “I didn’t know you were so religious”.
He replies, “I didn’t know your father worked at the drugstore!”*

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (19/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (19/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (21/11/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 244428


I am ashamed to admit this, but it took me almost 56 years to figure out what “Jingle Bells” truly are.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## GerrieP (23/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (23/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stranger (23/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (23/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (23/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (23/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (24/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## DavyH (25/11/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>



Thanks. It was great. Seriously.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/11/21)

*My Mom told me the best time to ask my Dad for anything was during sex. 
Not the best advice I’d ever been given ... so at the first opportune moment, 
I burst into my parents bedroom door saying, ‘Can I have a new bike?’ 
Dad was very upset ... His secretary was surprisingly nice about it though ...
I got the bike *

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ddk1979 (25/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ddk1979 (25/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ddk1979 (25/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Munro31 (25/11/21)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 244782


Damn straight!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (25/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (27/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (29/11/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (30/11/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## MIKE6236 (30/11/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## MIKE6236 (30/11/21)

There should be a achievement for your first post in the dirty lol's thread

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (1/12/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Adephi (1/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## SmokeyJoe (1/12/21)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 245277


I would rather congratulate her husband. 
Thats impressive

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (1/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (1/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (2/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (2/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (2/12/21)

Spiderman spoiler

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (3/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Munro31 (4/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 245529


I desperately want to see what was blocked!!!

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> I desperately want to see what was blocked!!!


A video of someone with their clothes on

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (4/12/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> A video of someone with their clothes on


That's just unacceptable

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/12/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> A video of someone with their clothes on


Or the guy was an actual plumber who fixed the washing machine and then left

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (4/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (6/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 245730


I would be worried if "IT" fitted into ANY port on a computer.....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/12/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I would be worried if "IT" fitted into ANY port on a computer.....



His computer...

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/12/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> His computer...



To be fair, the joke didn't specify it would be a "Professional Gaming" Rig.....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/12/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I would be worried if "IT" fitted into ANY port on a computer.....


Some guys, RJ45 port, who knows... Maybe that's the video which was blocked by Pornhub.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (7/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (7/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Raindance (7/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 245798


@Paul33 , I know I have no reason to, but I worry about you son...



Drikusw said:


> View attachment 245803


Nou verduidelik vir my wat spelling te doen het met biltong eet???

Regards

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Missioner (7/12/21)

Raindance said:


> @Paul33 , I know I have no reason to, but I worry about you son...
> 
> 
> Nou verduidelik vir my wat spelling te doen het met biltong eet???
> ...


Thanks for the lolz.

Biltong *roflmfao*

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/12/21)

Raindance said:


> but I worry about you son...



I worry about me too sometimes

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (8/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## DavyH (9/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MRHarris1 (9/12/21)

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## MRHarris1 (9/12/21)

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## zadiac (9/12/21)

Raindance said:


> @Paul33 , I know I have no reason to, but I worry about you son...
> 
> 
> Nou verduidelik vir my wat spelling te doen het met biltong eet???
> ...



Want as jy per ongeluk BULtong eet, kan jy op jou moer kry.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (9/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## GerrieP (9/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (9/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (11/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Raindance (12/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


>



Seems I missed my calling.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (12/12/21)

How do you get a Benoni chick pregnant?












You cum on her feet and let the flies do the rest...

Regards

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DavyH (12/12/21)

Raindance said:


> How do you get a Benoni chick pregnant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eish.

Don’t you guys from the Cape know the difference between Benoni and Brakpan?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (12/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Missioner (12/12/21)

DavyH said:


> Eish.
> 
> Don’t you guys from the Cape know the difference between Benoni and Brakpan?


Ja Brakpan chicks maybe. At least the ones that are not hot enough to be taken to Springs, Boksburg or Benoni.

Once a Brakpan chick has left Brakpan she cannot be called a Brakpan chick anymore. The reason is that Dudes that are brave enough to take a Brakpan stukkie out of Brakpan are not the sort of okes you want to insult.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (12/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Raindance (12/12/21)

DavyH said:


> Eish.
> 
> Don’t you guys from the Cape know the difference between Benoni and Brakpan?


I only have experience of Benoni chicks... 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GerrieP (13/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (14/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Viper_SA (15/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (15/12/21)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 4


----------



## Munro31 (15/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 246506


It's like you cracked my head open!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Paul33 (15/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (15/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 246516


If the 'elegance' part refers to daintily holding with two fingers and a raised pinkie, it sure as hell is gonna interfere with the 'precision' request.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/12/21)

Kuhlkatz said:


> If the 'elegance' part refers to daintily holding with two fingers and a raised pinkie, it sure as hell is gonna interfere with the 'precision' request.



Dainty is out for South Africans, as we require two hands, never mind two fingers

Reactions: Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (16/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (17/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DavyH (18/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (19/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 246709



Now I really regret missing out on the vape meet.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/12/21)

Adephi said:


> Now I really regret missing out on the vape meet.



There's more ... 
@vicTor walked into the bar yesterday, and saw @JurgensSt sitting beside a 12-inch pianist, so he said, “That’s amazing. Where did he come from?”
So Jurgens pulls out an old lamp and tells him the genie inside will grant him one wish ... 
vicTor of course takes the lamp and starts rubbing profusely, and to his amazement, a puff of purple smoke spews out and slowly collects in the form of a genie ...
In a booming voice, the genie tells vicTor that he can make one wish, so vicTor thinks about it a while, and then says, “I wish I had a million bucks.” 
Suddenly, the bar was filled with Springbok, bursting from the door and windows, standing on top of the bar, and dunking their heads into people’s drinks.
“WTF just happened?!” says vicTor ... to which Jurgens replies, “I know hey ... Did you really think I wanted a twelve-inch pianist?”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (20/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (20/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Raindance (21/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 246825


Obviously your tool was too short….

Regards

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (22/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Stranger (22/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DavyH (22/12/21)

Stranger said:


> View attachment 246848


...so you can put them on...

(Non-vaper's snarky comment)

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (22/12/21)

Princess tinsel tits!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> Princess tinsel tits!
> View attachment 246902



Whaahahaaaa ... I'm Magical Jingle Jocks

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (22/12/21)

Warm Turkey Flaps

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (23/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> Princess tinsel tits!
> 
> View attachment 246902




Macigal Cracker Cock

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (23/12/21)

Stunnin Festive Fanny

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/12/21)

Imagine if ecigssa used that as a forum username generator

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## supermoto (23/12/21)

And I'm a stunning salty sack....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (23/12/21)

I am not saying !!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DavyH (23/12/21)

Sexy Jingle Jocks?

Fair enough.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/12/21)

Stranger said:


> I am not saying !!!!


Come on!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/12/21)

Stranger said:


> I am not saying !!!!


Can we shorten it to .... Princess

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DavyH (23/12/21)

Stranger said:


> I am not saying !!!!



A little research on your profile page has revealed your deepest, darkest secret.

If I were you, I wouldn't be saying either

Reactions: Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (23/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Whaahahaaaa ... I'm Magical Jingle Jocks


Another December birthday? My sympathies.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/12/21)

DavyH said:


> Another December birthday? My sympathies.



I know hey! ... we're shortchanged 
I took a cue from Mr. Bean tho', and spoil myself every year

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (23/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Can we shorten it to .... Princess



Piss off, I have enough friends

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (23/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (23/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (23/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (23/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/12/21)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 246936


I found this doesnt work with male cops..

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/12/21)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I found this doesnt work with male cops..


I take it you've tried

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Angelskeeper (23/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> Princess tinsel tits!
> 
> View attachment 246902



Sparkly Salty Sack

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (23/12/21)

I'm also not saying

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Angelskeeper (24/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## zadiac (24/12/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> View attachment 247018



I have that every day, but, I don't have to sit on the toilet. I'm a cop. Same shit every day.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (25/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (27/12/21)

zadiac said:


> I have that every day, but, I don't have to sit on the toilet. I'm a cop. Same shit every day.



I work in a medical lab. I get lots of shit every day. Of all colours and consistencies.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/12/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (27/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (28/12/21)

*What is this “juicer” used for exactly?*

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (29/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Raindance (29/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 247270


URL please?
Asking for a friend.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/12/21)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/12/21)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/12/21)

*Here's to 2020 and 2021*

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## Viper_SA (30/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> *Here's to 2020 and 2021*




I got one of those today

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (31/12/21)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 247679


Wait. What?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/1/22)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Wait. What?



Thankfully nowadays you can request what is called a PSA Test, (_it's a simple enough annual blood test_) ... unless of course you prefer the "old fashioned" method

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (6/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (6/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (7/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


>



Reminds me of the time I walked up to a friend and asked her if she would have sex with me for R2000. After she said no (quite emphatically) I said "Ag please, I need the money!!"

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/1/22)

*At dinner with my girlfriend and she got this fortune.*

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ARYANTO (11/1/22)

A man escapes from prison where he has been for 15 years.

He breaks into a house to look for money and guns and finds a young couple in bed.

He orders the guy out of bed and ties him to a chair, while tying the girl to the bed he gets on top of her, kisses her neck, then gets up and goes into the bathroom.

While he’s in there, the husband tells his wife:

“Listen, this guy’s an escaped convict, look at his clothes! He probably spent lots of time in jail and hasn’t seen a woman in years.

I saw how he kissed your neck. If he wants sex, don’t resist, don’t complain, do whatever he tells you. Satisfy him no matter how much he nauseates you.

This guy is probably very dangerous. If he gets angry, he’ll kill us. Be strong, honey. I love you.”

To which his wife responds:

“He wasn’t kissing my neck. He was whispering in my ear. He told me he was gay, thought you were cute, and asked me if we had any Vaseline.

I told him it was in the bathroom. Be strong honey. I love you too!”

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (11/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Munro31 (11/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 248112


I ask you, the world is unfair!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (13/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (13/1/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (13/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/1/22)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 248240


I think you got a winner here

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (16/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (17/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Stranger (17/1/22)

I did not eat my KFC

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Stranger (17/1/22)

My wife however enjoyed hers

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Drikusw (17/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (18/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (21/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (21/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (21/1/22)

Just sharing a green pepper pic

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Just sharing a green pepper pic
> View attachment 248799



now that could just spice up a relationship...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/1/22)

Grand Guru said:


> Just sharing a green pepper pic
> View attachment 248799



gives new meaning to this line from that 'bakgat' movie...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (21/1/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> View attachment 248783


Hie innie kaap roep ons hom 'n "annakontda"

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (24/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (24/1/22)

Dress for success!

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (24/1/22)

Please meet Mr D

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (24/1/22)

You are warned

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/1/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/1/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 248967


Looks like some will atleast get the A...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (25/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (25/1/22)

Time to step up and take one for the team

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (27/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (27/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (28/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/1/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Adephi (29/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## supermoto (29/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Drikusw (29/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Paul33 (31/1/22)

supermoto said:


> View attachment 249293


i think we downloaded different versions of scooby doo.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (31/1/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 249251


this is kak funny

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/1/22)

Paul33 said:


> this is kak funny



I got a mental picture of a mutual friend of ours doing this, after reading your comment .... with all his Star Wars toys on the bed nogal

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## GerrieP (31/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/1/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Angelskeeper (1/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (1/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (2/2/22)

When everything reminds you of her

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (2/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (3/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


>


We need a  reaction haha

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (3/2/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


>

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (3/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (3/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/2/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (5/2/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 249726

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (5/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (5/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (5/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (6/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (7/2/22)

When you keep having failed builds and just buy a new RTA

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (7/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (7/2/22)

*Advert for a timber company*

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/2/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/2/22)

*Patient :* Doctor, my penis has got brown spots.

*Doctor after examining him, asks :* Are you married?
*Patient :* No! 

*Doctor :* Any girlfriend?
*Patient :* No! 

*Doctor :* Do you visit brothels, call girls?
*Patient :* No, Never.

*Doctor :* Masturbation?
*Patient :* No. Never!

*Doctor :* Then it's rust!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Drikusw (8/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (9/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (9/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (9/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (10/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (11/2/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> View attachment 250221


The Pussy Fart Gang

Reactions: Funny 8 | Useful 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Spunk3yMunk3y (12/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (12/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (12/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (12/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (12/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Paul33 (14/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/2/22)

I'm probably going to hell for posting this  ... O wait, my ticket is booked already

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 15


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Raindance (20/2/22)

Let us see if this shows up in "Off Topic" after the upgrade.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/2/22)

Nope...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (20/2/22)

Fixed

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/2/22)

*Billy has always wanted to go on a deep sea fishing trip but can't afford it, so he decides to just buy a 6 pack of Bud Light and fish off of the pier ... He gets out to the pier and then notices a woman with no arms and legs sitting on the edge of the pier crying, so he walks up to her and asks whats wrong.

"No one ever hugs me"

So he picks her up, gives her a big hug, then goes to cast off ... about the time she starts crying even louder.
"Whats wrong now? I gave you a hug,"

"Well, I've never been kissed,"

He thinks for a second, well she's fairly attractive ... hey why not? ... So he picks her up kisses her and sets her back down.

He walks back over to his rod and reel, cracks open another beer and is about to cast again when the woman starts balling even louder than before.

"Damnit lady why are you crying now?"

"No one ever f##ks me."

So he walks over to her, picks her up, and throws her as far out into the ocean as he can, and screams.

"WELL YOU'RE F##KED NOW!*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (21/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (21/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (21/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (21/2/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (25/2/22)

I think I’ll be the judge of that.​

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## SmokeyJoe (25/2/22)

Grand Guru said:


> I think I’ll be the judge of that.​


To be fair, handjobs are like a pizza, you dont get a bad pizza when you are pissed

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (27/2/22)

.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (27/2/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/2/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (1/3/22)

If you put your ear on my groin I would poke your eyes out

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (1/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/3/22)

*A wife came home early and found her husband in their bedroom bonking an exceptionally attractive young woman ... Needless to say ... She was pissed!
"You are a disrespectful pig!" she cried. "How dare you do this to me – a faithful wife, the mother of your children! I'm leaving you. I want a divorce, NOW!"

The husband calmly replied, "Hang on just a minute love. At least let me tell you what happened."

"Fine, go ahead", the wife sobbed, "but they will be the last words you say to me!"

The husband began:
"Well, as I was getting into the car at work to drive home, this young lady here asked me for a lift. She looked so distressed, helpless and defenceless that I took pity on her and let her into the car."
"She was very thin, not well dressed and very dirty and told me that she hadn't eaten for three days."
"Out of compassion, I brought her home and warmed up the pizza I made for you last night that you wouldn’t eat because you're afraid you'll put on weight. The poor thing ate it, ravenously."
"She was dirty. I suggested she have a shower. While showering, I noticed her clothes were filthy and threadbare. I threw them away."
"I gave her the designer jeans that you’ve had for a few years, but don’t wear because you say they are too tight."
"I gave her underwear, your anniversary present from me, which you don’t wear because you said I don't have good taste."
"I gave her the sexy blouse my sister gave you for Christmas, that you don’t wear just to annoy her. I also donated those boots you bought at an expensive boutique but don’t wear because someone at work has the same pair."
The husband paused, took a quick breath and continued:
"She was so grateful for my understanding and help that as I walked her to the door, she turned to me with tears in her eyes and said; Please sir... Do you have anything else that your wife doesn’t use?"*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (2/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (2/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (2/3/22)

Does being ******* nuts count as being sexually active?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Missioner (3/3/22)

Raindance said:


> Does being ******* nuts count as being sexually active?
> 
> Regards


Only if the nuts are consenting to the relationship, otherwise one would end up on the sexual offenders register.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Missioner (3/3/22)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 251407


Very appropriate considering the previous post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/3/22)

Raindance said:


> Does being ******* nuts count as being sexually active?
> 
> Regards



as long as it is plain nuts... otherwise they will be double a-salted...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (3/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 251216

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Grand Guru (5/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/3/22)

While I took my son to the barber today it reminded me of this old joke:

Kid goes with her mom to the hairdresser. As she might be a while, she gives her daughter a few zoo biscuits to chew on while they're busy. So while the hairdresser's busy cutting the mom's hair, she stands right next to her mom's chair. Eventually the hairdresser turns to her and says: "Little girl, you're going to get hairs on your cookie." The little girl turns to her wide eyed and says "I know! And titties too!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (5/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (6/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (6/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (8/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 251617


I hate it when this happens!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (10/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Drikusw (11/3/22)

.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (12/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (12/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (12/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (14/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (15/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## GerrieP (15/3/22)

Die lewe is darem kort, n klient van my is so twee jaar terug getroud met n meisie van Thailand,sy is ongelukkig gister oggend oorlede aan prostaat kanker.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/3/22)

One of my favorite childhood memories is building sandcastles with my grandfather. My mother ruined that for me the day she put the urn on a higher shelf....

Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/3/22)

Which one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## Munro31 (19/3/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Which one?
> 
> View attachment 252241


Metallic red!

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/3/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Which one?
> 
> View attachment 252241


Don't you mean Ferrari's?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/3/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Don't you mean Ferrari's?


Hence my comment...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/3/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Hence my comment...


In that case ;








List of colors: A–F - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Which one?
> 
> View attachment 252241



It will be the same color as my Porsche.... and my Bentley.... and my Maserati... and my Aston Martin.... and my Rolls Royce.... and my G63 AMG....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Munro31 (19/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It will be the same color as my Porsche.... and my Bentley.... and my Maserati... and my Aston Martin.... and my Rolls Royce.... and my G63 AMG....


Jerk Off Green?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/3/22)

Munro31 said:


> Jerk Off Green?



Nipple-Pink Green...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (19/3/22)

@DarthBranMuffin and @Munro31, if those parts are green its time to replace that one with a fresh corpse. I know times are tough but guys please remain dignified.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (19/3/22)

Raindance said:


> @DarthBranMuffin and @Munro31, if those parts are green its time to replace that one with a fresh corpse. I know times are tough but guys please remain dignified.
> 
> Regards


They must age like a good cheese

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (20/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (21/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 11


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (21/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 14


----------



## Marius Keinhans (24/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (24/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (24/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 13


----------



## Marius Keinhans (27/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (27/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (27/3/22)

For all the bikers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (29/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (30/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stew (30/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (30/3/22)

So very true.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Drikusw (31/3/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (31/3/22)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 252920



Her husband couldn't even find her...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (31/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/3/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/3/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (31/3/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (1/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (1/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 8


----------



## Missioner (1/4/22)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 253046


I wonder if there was some Photoshop involved to get that ass so thicc.

Just seems a little out of proportion for a non Kardashian.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (1/4/22)

Missioner said:


> I wonder if there was some Photoshop involved to get that ass so thicc.
> 
> Just seems a little out of proportion for a non Kardashian.


Who cares? It looks scrumptious!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Missioner (1/4/22)

Munro31 said:


> Who cares? It looks scrumptious!


I have to agree

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Munro31 (1/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> View attachment 253060


Not me, I'm reckless!!!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/4/22)

Cocky carrot​

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (1/4/22)

You never forget your first nutsack​

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Missioner (1/4/22)

Grand Guru said:


> You never forget your first nutsack​
> View attachment 253077


I think these would be enjoyed with a tea bag or two.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (1/4/22)

Missioner said:


> I think these would be enjoyed with a tea bag or two.



My better half unfortunately prefers vaping.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/4/22)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 253048

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## zadiac (2/4/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 253097



...or maybe they have?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (3/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (4/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (5/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/4/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 253376


I should weigh 400lbs then.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (6/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> I should weigh 400lbs then.


I do, it's not funny dragging this heavy thing everywhere!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (6/4/22)

Munro31 said:


> I do, it's not funny dragging this heavy thing everywhere!


Get a wheelbarrow ... with some clever signage on it, you may improve your "sales" too

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/4/22)

Munro31 said:


> I do, it's not funny dragging this heavy thing everywhere!



Reminds me of a joke I heard long ago...

So this guy was invited to a "fancy" dress party. Being a bit of an "Adonis" they sent him a fig-leaf and said he must attend as Adam. So he sent the leaf back saying :"Leaf too small, send bigger one".

So they did, the new leaf arrived and again he sent it back: "Leaf too small, send bigger one".

This went on for a couple of days and after the 5th reply from him they sent him a new invite.....

"Throw member over shoulder and attend as fireman!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/4/22)

Munro31 said:


> I do, it's not funny dragging this heavy thing everywhere!


I used to weigh that. But then I got circumcised, so now I weigh 300 pounds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (7/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/4/22)

Was this her?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (7/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> Was this her?
> 
> View attachment 253462


could be, dont remember her face...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Stew (7/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (7/4/22)

Stew said:


> View attachment 253482


And still we will not read them...
Were they written in a more appropreate place however, who knows...

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Stew (7/4/22)

Raindance said:


> And still we will not read them...
> Were they written in a more appropreate place however, who knows...
> 
> Regards


Don't think your focal range could cope anyway. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Raindance (7/4/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 253481





Hold it, hold it, I’m offended now!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/4/22)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 253484
> 
> Hold it, hold it, I’m offended now!
> 
> Regards


I know right
Who still buys Mac laptops?

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Raindance (7/4/22)

Smokey, one more word, one more word, and out come the Voodoo dolls with your likeness.

Best Regards

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/4/22)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 253484
> 
> Hold it, hold it, I’m offended now!
> 
> Regards


You cover your video camera so no-one can take a photo of you drinking Castle Lite and then you go and post this...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/4/22)

Stew said:


> View attachment 253482


Third paragraph, line 2, it's "you're" and not "your"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/4/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> You cover your video camera so no-one can take a photo of you drinking Castle Lite and then you go and post this...



I don't think it's for the Castle Light though...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/4/22)

Stew said:


> View attachment 253482



I wonder if the other leg is done in Braille...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/4/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I wonder if the other leg is done in Braille...


Hope so.

PS: If a deaf girl gives you a handjob, does it count as oral sex?
Asking for a friend.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (7/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 13 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Paul33 (8/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 12 | Informative 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (9/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (9/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 8


----------



## zadiac (9/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> View attachment 253645



Nope. Don't agree with this. Let me re-phrase that: It is only when you see a mosquito landing on your testicles, that your realize that there is one problem you can solve without violence. The rest are highly debatable.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (10/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (10/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (10/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (10/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9 | Useful 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (14/4/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (14/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (14/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (14/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (14/4/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 14


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Drikusw (16/4/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (17/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (17/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (17/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (17/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (18/4/22)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (20/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 13


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/4/22)

Hahaha thanks @Adephi 
I needed some laughter through all the chaos

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marius Keinhans (21/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (21/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (21/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (21/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> View attachment 254529


So lucky.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/4/22)

Marius Keinhans said:


> View attachment 254529


Reminds me of a joke.

Professor is giving class to bunch of Psychology students and they're talking about the importance and role of sex in modern life.
Prof "I have done multiple studies and I can say for certain, the more people have sex, the happier they are. Let's take a poll quickly to prove this. Everybody who has sex three or more times per week, put up your hands"
Multiple people put their hands up and the smiles on their faces are huge with fistbumps going around, etc.
Prof "Okay, now those who have sex only once a week, put your hands up"
A number of people put their hands up and smiles all round.
Prof "Okay, now let's push the boundries, those who have sex once a month, put your hands up"
Only a few hands go up, with sheepish smiles and shoulders shrugged to the tune of 'hey, at least I get something'.
Prof "Last one, let's really push the boundry here, everyone who has sex only once a year, put your hands up"
Here's this one guy, in the very back, and he's jumping up and down, waving, screaming 'ME! ME! ME!', massive ******* smile on his face and everything.
The professor is dumstruck...
Prof "Excuse me, I did many studies; many, many studies on this. My doctoral thesis was based on this, and this is the first time _ever_ that someone was so happy about the fact that they have so little sex. Why? Why, no, how can you be so happy?!"
Guy "Because today's the day! Today's the ******* day!!!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Stew (22/4/22)

Rock hard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (22/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (23/4/22)

Well that escalated quickly...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (24/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 12 | Can relate 1


----------



## Marius Keinhans (25/4/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (25/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (25/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (26/4/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (26/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Stew (28/4/22)

No, it's a put put hole.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/4/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/4/22)

Stew said:


> No, it's a put put hole.
> View attachment 254906
> View attachment 254907




Let me guess, no one could find the hole?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA (1/5/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 255092




I'd have come home with a black eye...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/5/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I'd have come home with a black eye...


You got home? I've no idea where I am at the moment

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (1/5/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 255092


If it were me, all I would have brought home are two very ripe prunes....

Apologies...

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (2/5/22)

short men problems...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (2/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (2/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (2/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/5/22)

The hell is this?

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (6/5/22)

Grand Guru said:


> The hell is this?
> View attachment 255333



It's not a vape mod... good choice of color on the brown end though...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/5/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> It's not a vape mod... good choice of color on the brown end though...


Imagine you use it and say "Pikachu! I choose you!"
She'd find it uncomfortable to roll over laughing.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/5/22)

Grand Guru said:


> The hell is this?
> View attachment 255333


It's a plug and play device...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Munro31 (6/5/22)

It's a dip stick

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Missioner (6/5/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> It's a plug and play device...


Emphasis on the plug part
Lol

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (6/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 10


----------



## Stew (6/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (6/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (7/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (7/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (8/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (10/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Marius Keinhans (11/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Creative 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (14/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (17/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (17/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (17/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (19/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (20/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (20/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (21/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Angelskeeper (22/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (22/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (22/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (22/5/22)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 256272



You can now send the therapy helpline nr...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (24/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ddk1979 (25/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (25/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (27/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (27/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (27/5/22)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 256557


A new complexion on a "Brown Eye"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (27/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stew (27/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (27/5/22)

For the off road bikers.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/5/22)

Stew said:


> View attachment 256571


Nogsteeds n moerse prestasie

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/5/22)

I'll shove my finger down the kids throat on purpose...

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (28/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew (29/5/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (29/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (29/5/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (29/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (29/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (30/5/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (31/5/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Grand Guru (31/5/22)

Most Prestigious Trophy for Senior Men.​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Paul33 (2/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (2/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## GerrieP (3/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (3/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (3/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (3/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (5/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Grand Guru (7/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/6/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 257182



Do both. Just to make sure. Also make sure to use a hard wood, soft wood will not work well. And lubricate it well... you know, weather and all.

Okay, I will stop now.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Do both. Just to make sure. Also make sure to use a hard wood, soft wood will not work well. And lubricate it well... you know, weather and all.
> 
> Okay, I will stop now.


That's hilarious, and .... you're on that bus to hell right next to me

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/6/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Do both. Just to make sure. Also make sure to use a hard wood, soft wood will not work well. And lubricate it well... you know, weather and all.
> 
> Okay, I will stop now.



Don't forget to lick it first to make sure there is no funny taste, bite it to make sure it is resilient to rodents and bugs, rub it to make sure there are no splinters, and then hammer the hell out of it to make sure it doesn't break...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/6/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Don't forget to lick it first to make sure there is no funny taste, bite it to make sure it is resilient to rodents and bugs, rub it to make sure there are no splinters, and then hammer the hell out of it to make sure it doesn't break...


I've never licked wood before, so I will have to take your word on the funny tastes...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stew (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Paul33 (9/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Useful 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (9/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (10/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (10/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stew (10/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stew (12/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Stew (12/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/6/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 257189


Think i peed myself after this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (17/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (17/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (19/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (19/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (21/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (22/6/22)

*Wasp nest.*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Akil (22/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 258068


Is that not how it's supposed to work?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (22/6/22)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 258068


My Trojan Horse is bigger

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Drikusw (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Stew (22/6/22)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew (22/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (23/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (24/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ARYANTO (25/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Adephi (27/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Drikusw (30/6/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (1/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (1/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (1/7/22)

“Chocolate’s better than sex.” This guy- “Why not both?”.​

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (1/7/22)

*Highway 69!*

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (1/7/22)

Real statue in Havana, Cuba

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (2/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Mr. B (4/7/22)

Grand Guru said:


> *Highway 69!*
> 
> View attachment 258568


only 4 minutes?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (5/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (6/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (6/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## GerrieP (7/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## GerrieP (7/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## GerrieP (7/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (7/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 10 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 258840


Lucky b@st@rd...

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (7/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Lucky b@st@rd...


I'm more impressed that I can last 2 minutes and 15 seconds to be honest

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> I'm more impressed that I can last 2 minutes and 15 seconds to be honest



That's what she said...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (7/7/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That's what she said...


Once every 3 months!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (8/7/22)

Ha! Losers

I buy condoms by the dozen

January... February ....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/7/22)

Stranger said:


> Ha! Losers
> 
> I buy condoms by the dozen
> 
> January... February ....


Me too!! 2018... 2019... 2021...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Me too!! 2018... 2019... 2021...



Ouch... you missed out on 2020 completely...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (8/7/22)

..... as did most of us.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (8/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> Me too!! 2018... 2019... 2021...


90,s... 00's... 10's... 20's....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (10/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Munro31 (10/7/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 258912


I'm getting me some Reefer!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (10/7/22)

Adephi said:


> View attachment 258912


Gives new meaning to being horny...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (10/7/22)

*This couch design 


*

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stranger (11/7/22)

That's just not right.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/7/22)

Grand Guru said:


> *This couch design
> 
> View attachment 258957
> *


One should not have such a couch in a house where there's a teenage boy. American Pie comes to mind...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (11/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/7/22)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (15/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (16/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (17/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (17/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (19/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 259497


Sardines are also fish, you just need to eat more of 'em

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (19/7/22)

Is it time to see a psychiatrist if an oil painting has nice tits? Asking for a friend.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## supermoto (20/7/22)

zadiac said:


> Is it time to see a psychiatrist if an oil painting has nice tits? Asking for a friend.


Nly if Salvador Dali painted it

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## supermoto (20/7/22)

supermoto said:


> Nly if Salvador Dali painted it


* Only.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (20/7/22)

supermoto said:


> * Only.


I just checked and agree with you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (20/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## vicTor (21/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Useful 1


----------



## Stranger (21/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 259547


The Lord of light is strong with this one.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (22/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (24/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (24/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (26/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 259874


At least they left the "n" in.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (26/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## GerrieP (27/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Munro31 (28/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> View attachment 259991


You looking right at it!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ddk1979 (30/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979 (30/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (30/7/22)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 260132


A lot of incentive to not ride to fast or do anything erratic.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/7/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/7/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (30/7/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 260174


Erected. I see what you did there!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (3/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (3/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Adephi (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (4/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (5/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (5/8/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Stew (5/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (6/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (7/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi (8/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (11/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (11/8/22)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (12/8/22)

*Latte art is getting really weird 


*

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Adephi (25/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (25/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Drikusw (31/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Paul33 (31/8/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Stranger (1/9/22)

Happy Spring day​​Worshipping A God With An Enormous Member​






If you were a Roman or Greek, you likely associated spring fertility rites with the worship of a god with a particularly problematic member. Priapus (yes, the medical term of "priapism," which refers to the problem of having a constant erection, comes from him) was one of the most notable fertility gods in history, because of his tendency to be depicted with a penis almost as big as himself. Understandably, he was associated with fecundity, good crops and bountiful harvests.

Priapus wasn't entirely a god of good associations, though. The rejected son of Aphrodite, poets wrote that virgins should be "afraid to look at him directly," and he was viewed as a constant figure of troublesome erotic fun, unable to ever fully consummate his lust and prone to getting into fights with animals about whose penis was larger. Plus, there was the disturbing assertion in 2015 that a picture of Priapus in the ruins of Pompeii actually revealed the painful condition of phimosis, where the foreskin can't be fully retracted from the head. Worshipping a dangerously fun-loving god with a serious medical problem sounds like a slightly troubling way to start your spring.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (1/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (4/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (4/9/22)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 262146



I'm fcked then

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## zadiac (4/9/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I'm fcked then


Same here...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (5/9/22)

ARYANTO said:


> View attachment 262146


Cannot under any circumstances agree with this. If you see some freaky skinny people waving their arms around, your the not normal one.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/9/22)

My friend, Lana, also didn't want to play...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Angelskeeper (10/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/9/22)

The sad fact is, this actually happened...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (13/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (13/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (14/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (14/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (15/9/22)

How am I gonna eat this now?​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (17/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/22)

What are you doing in your roommate's shower in the 1st place ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ARYANTO (17/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979 (18/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## GerrieP (23/9/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (23/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Viper_SA (23/9/22)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 263251




Bwahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Grand Guru (24/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (26/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Viper_SA (27/9/22)

Bought this for my car today. A little "upgrade kit", lol.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (4/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (4/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Grand Guru (4/10/22)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 263894


Talking about that…

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/22)

The joys of a scrolling display.​

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Adephi (8/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (8/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (10/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Grand Guru (10/10/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (10/10/22)

Grand Guru said:


> I am doomed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (12/10/22)

Yup. Same here.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zx14 (12/10/22)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 264222


UhOh! Shit, I’m doomed!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (12/10/22)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 264222


I think the joke is there is no duck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Munro31 (12/10/22)

Grand Guru said:


> View attachment 264222


I don't see a duck anywhere? Only breakfast

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (12/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (12/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## zx14 (12/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## zx14 (12/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ARYANTO (12/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ddk1979 (15/10/22)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Stew (19/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (20/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (21/10/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (22/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Drikusw (27/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Munro31 (28/10/22)

Drikusw said:


> View attachment 265040


I really want to read this article!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## YzeOne (28/10/22)

Paul33 said:


> View attachment 264291


Always knew Rudolf was a brown noser

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/22)

YzeOne said:


> Always knew Rudolf was a brown noser


He is a bit of a tit

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/10/22)



Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (2/11/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Paul33 (2/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (2/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (4/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (4/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (7/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ddk1979 (10/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Grand Guru (13/11/22)

It’s cold outside, how cold you ask?
*

*

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (14/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Stew (14/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ddk1979 (17/11/22)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (20/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Stew (25/11/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (25/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew (26/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (28/11/22)

Lather up friends!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (28/11/22)

1.25 for Sex Gravy. You get what you pay for!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (28/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (28/11/22)

Big ass tree!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (28/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ivc_mixer (30/11/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (3/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ivc_mixer (5/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stew (6/12/22)

How many animals can you fit in a pair of pantyhose?​










A couple calves, an ass, ten little piggies, a beaver, a shit load of hares, and a fish that no one can seem to find!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stew (8/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (10/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ivc_mixer (15/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paul33 (26/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (26/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (27/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Paul33 (29/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (29/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (30/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## ivc_mixer (31/12/22)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (1/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stew (1/1/23)

Paul33 said:


> I went to watch "Brokeback Mountain" thinking it was a cowboy movie. I was so "!!!! off with myself when I realised my mistake. Wanted to walk out but my wife wanted to watch it so I went to sleep.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Paul33 (2/1/23)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/1/23)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (Friday at 06:32)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (Friday at 10:30)



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ivc_mixer (Saturday at 07:53)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## zadiac (Yesterday at 08:07)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Paul33 (Yesterday at 21:56)



Reactions: Funny 7


----------

